# Banners Venezolanos



## Venezuelacom

ese megusta mucho, pero quitale la raya o hasla mas angosta... muy beun trabajo


----------



## man_ordaz

Venezuelacom said:


> ese megusta mucho, pero quitale la raya o hasla mas angosta... muy beun trabajo


QUE LA QUITE!!! :banana: QUE LA QUITE!!!! :banana: QUE LA QUITE!!!! :banana: 

Todos queremos que la quites Spark, o almenos estira la raya hasta mas abajo.... que quede algo asi:

​
Que les parece así?????? o tambien podría ser con esa raya abajo y otra arriba....


----------



## JulioMB

Va dura la competencia entre Colombia y Venezuela por ese banner de Independencia, va muy a la par, pero con la desventaja de que:

Venezuela: 5 de Julio
Colombia 20 de Julio


----------



## iñaki-garcia

Spark, excelente tu banner.


----------



## Chibcha2k

si quedo tesisimo....si tuvieramos una foto nocturna bien bacana de Bogotá se podria hacer eso...el problema es que que dirian los santandereanos, los paisas, los costeños y los vallecaucanos


----------



## Jlagu

creo que ese banner esta muy bueno


----------



## Spark

Bueno, le quitarè la rayita.... mañana la posteo


----------



## JuanPa

Es hora de ir colocando el Banner Venezolano en el thread dedicado para que Jan escoja!!!

Osea .. para que se vaya enterando y que no se le vaya a pasar el acontecimiento!!


----------



## Alvaro0127

Banner realizado por Javier Atance 
Diseños, banners, reposteria, moda, corte y costura, C.A. 
M16A2 ... the hottie... :jk:​
me encantó.... :cheers:


----------



## aleko

muy bueno ese ultimo !


----------



## Jlagu

el de javier tambien esta muy bueno, supongo que tendremos que votar, por cierto que pasó que vi que le banearon la cuenta


----------



## iñaki-garcia

El último banner está muy del putas, se enciende la competencia para el banner de Spark.


----------



## Spark

Està bien chevere el de Javier.

Ahora yo les pregunto algunas cosillas para arreglar el otro banner, en mi ksa pq ahorita no tengo internet en ksa:

1) Le quito adonde dice "July 5th 1811" y se lo cambio por "July 5th"??? 
2) O prescindo de colocarle la fecha (July 5th .....)???
3) La cinta vinotinto..., se la quito? o se la cambio de color?
4) O simplemente dejo el banner con el fondo, la banderita y adonde diga "Venezuela Independence Day".. ??

Por favor, avisenme y yo hago las modificasciones en mi ksa, y traigo varias opciones.., de antemano les digo que la version "criolla" me quedo horrenda, prefiero dejar el que ya coloquè (la imagen nocturna con fuegos artificiales), ya que se supone que el dia de la independencia de cada pais es un dia festivo.., so... espero comprendan la situacion.

Bueno muchachos... espero sus opiniones para hacer las modificaciones!!!

Saludossssssss :hi:


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

esta buenisimo tambien el de javiercho!!!!! ahora si me va a costar decidirme!! 

oigan porque bannearon a javier??? q vuelva!!!!


----------



## man_ordaz

·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> esta buenisimo tambien el de javiercho!!!!! ahora si me va a costar decidirme!!
> 
> oigan porque bannearon a javier??? q vuelva!!!!


Lo bannearon a él y a Daniel18 porque parece que se insultaron en el thred de "FIDEL ES UN TIRANO" (ya cerrado), pero solo por 14 días, pronto volverá 

Por cierto, a javier le quedó tambien espectacular su banner!! me gustó


----------



## man_ordaz

Spark said:


> Està bien chevere el de Javier.
> 
> Ahora yo les pregunto algunas cosillas para arreglar el otro banner, en mi ksa pq ahorita no tengo internet en ksa:
> 
> 1) Le quito adonde dice "July 5th 1811" y se lo cambio por "July 5th"???
> 2) O prescindo de colocarle la fecha (July 5th .....)???
> 3) La cinta vinotinto..., se la quito? o se la cambio de color?
> 4) O simplemente dejo el banner con el fondo, la banderita y adonde diga "Venezuela Independence Day".. ??
> 
> Por favor, avisenme y yo hago las modificasciones en mi ksa, y traigo varias opciones.., de antemano les digo que la version "criolla" me quedo horrenda, prefiero dejar el que ya coloquè (la imagen nocturna con fuegos artificiales), ya que se supone que el dia de la independencia de cada pais es un dia festivo.., so... espero comprendan la situacion.
> 
> Bueno muchachos... espero sus opiniones para hacer las modificaciones!!!
> 
> Saludossssssss :hi:


Yo creo que la opción cuatro!!! deja todo como está, pero sin la rayita vino tinto!!!


----------



## iñaki-garcia

man_ordaz said:


> Yo creo que la opción cuatro!!! deja todo como está, pero sin la rayita vino tinto!!!


Puedo opinar? Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## man_ordaz

iñaki-garcia said:


> Puedo opinar? Totalmente de acuerdo


Si puedes opinar..... que bien que estes de acuerdo


----------



## Marco_M

También estoy de acuerdo sin la rayita, o muy delgada para no quitarla ya que es VINOTINTO...



 Spark said:


> Està bien chevere el de Javier.
> 
> Ahora yo les pregunto algunas cosillas para arreglar el otro banner, en mi ksa pq ahorita no tengo internet en ksa:
> 
> 1) Le quito adonde dice "July 5th 1811" y se lo cambio por "July 5th"???
> 2) O prescindo de colocarle la fecha (July 5th .....)???
> 3) La cinta vinotinto..., se la quito? o se la cambio de color?
> 4) O simplemente dejo el banner con el fondo, la banderita y adonde diga "Venezuela Independence Day".. ??
> 
> Por favor, avisenme y yo hago las modificasciones en mi ksa, y traigo varias opciones.., de antemano les digo que la version "criolla" me quedo horrenda, prefiero dejar el que ya coloquè (la imagen nocturna con fuegos artificiales), ya que se supone que el dia de la independencia de cada pais es un dia festivo.., so... espero comprendan la situacion.
> 
> Bueno muchachos... espero sus opiniones para hacer las modificaciones!!!
> 
> Saludossssssss :hi:


----------



## Alvaro0127

Un banner que hice ​


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

este fue el otro que hice de las Autopistas de Caracas:.....


----------



## Alvaro0127

QUE BELLESUUUURA!!! mandálo néne!!!



(copiona, te copiaste de mi fondito banderíl :bleh


----------



## man_ordaz

ufffffff José, mandalo, para que vean una pequeña muestra de las tremendas autopistas que tiene nuestra caracas

Te quedó FINO kay:


----------



## Spark

Bueno muchachos... creo que no me puedo conectar de nuevo hasta el dia 5 de julio..., le enviarè este banner a Jan.

Si estan en desacuerdo solo vayan al thread de los banners de cada dia, y le dicen que ese no es, y colocan otro.











Adios.


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

a mi me gusta bastante ese sparky! representa bien la vaina!!


PD: iba amandar el mio de las autopistas, pero cerraron el thread xq hay muchos banners ya acumulados, dentro de unos dias lo abren, cuando se agoten los que ya tiene jan!!


----------



## man_ordaz

Bueno a mi me gusta el banner de Spark, estoy de acuerdo que lo envie

No se que digan los demas


----------



## Jlagu

el de spark


----------



## Alvaro0127

·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> a mi me gusta bastante ese sparky! representa bien la vaina!!
> 
> 
> PD: iba amandar el mio de las autopistas, pero cerraron el thread xq hay muchos banners ya acumulados, dentro de unos dias lo abren, cuando se agoten los que ya tiene jan!!



El de Spark está cartel con los cambios... yo no sabia que habia un thread de banners... jijijiji le mandé mi banner por PM a Jan.. uno de Valencia y esta programado para el 8 de Julio... YAY!


----------



## Spark

Muchachos, ya està confirmado... 

Tendremos nuestro banner en el cintillo del dia 5 de julio... :naughty:
(Jan ya me lo confirmo!)

De todas maneras gracias a todos quienes aportaron su granito de arena para escoger un banner del dia de la independencia. Bueno; solo queda esperar hasta el 5 de julio 

Saludos :hi:


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

excelente!!! esperaremos con ansias el 5 de julio!!!!


----------



## Mafalda

Esperaremos con gusto, la fecha para ver el banner;D


----------



## JulioMB

Mafalda said:


> Esperaremos con gusto, la fecha para ver el banner;D



CREO que es el deseo de todos....


----------



## Alvaro0127

JulioMB said:


> CREO que es el deseo de todos....


:yes:


----------



## man_ordaz

ASI SE VERÁ NUESTRO BANNER!!! jejejejee... que ocioso


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Se verà espectacular!!!!!!!! como me encanta cuando la gente ve lo bello de mi pais!!!!


----------



## URBANO_1115

*YO CREO QUE ESE ESTA ESTUPENDO POR QUE SE VE MUY FESTIVO, Y DENOTA LA IMPORTANCIA QUE TIENE ESA FECHA PARA NOSOTROS......*


This time I'll make things right...


----------



## normandb

Dia feliz de la independencia a Venezuela. Le deseo paz y mas progreso.


----------



## POWERPUFF

FELIZ DIA DE LA INDEPENDENCIA!!! COMPATRIOTAS. A BEBER SE HA DICHO :cheers:


----------



## Alvaro0127

Feliz día de la independencia compatriotas!!!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Happy Independence Day Venezuela


----------



## man_ordaz

·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> si de verdad quedo buenisimo! casi tan perfecto como si lo hubiera hecho yo jijiji


Ya se volvió loco nuestro José hno:


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

:rant:


----------



## Spark

Si... ganando indulgencias con escapulario ajeno  jajajjajaaa


----------



## Mafalda

Bueno chicos!!!! creo que ya es buen momento para que los diseñadores a
hagan parte de sus nuevas creaciones para elaborar un nuevo banner por favor, espero que sea tan bueno como el del 5 de Julio:$


----------



## man_ordaz

Mafalda said:


> Bueno chicos!!!! creo que ya es buen momento para que los diseñadores a
> hagan parte de sus nuevas creaciones para elaborar un nuevo banner por favor, espero que sea tan bueno como el del 5 de Julio:$


José ha hecho buenos banners, debería de hacer mas e irnos mostrando


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

bueno estoy tabajando en ello! porque como podras entender, trabajando con paint casi tengo q hacer magia para q se vean decentes!


----------



## man_ordaz

·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> bueno estoy tabajando en ello! porque como podras entender, trabajando con paint casi tengo q hacer magia para q se vean decentes!


Yo cuando he hecho cosas en paint, siempre se me distorcionan, y cuando las subo MAS AÚN, las imagenes se ven horripilantes!!!! Por eso es que no quize hacer el banner para el 5 de julio


----------



## Spark

Mas bien se deberìa hacer algo..... cambiarle el nombre a este thread por: "Banners de Venezuela" y colocarlo como Sticky; de esa manera no se pierde el hilo de la conversacion y se aprovecha de tener un thread en el que todos coloquemos nuestros banners de Venezuela. 

No se, que dicen? algun moderador que se apersone.....


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

seh....es buena la idea!


----------



## man_ordaz

Spark said:


> Mas bien se deberìa hacer algo..... cambiarle el nombre a este thread por: "Banners de Venezuela" y colocarlo como Sticky; de esa manera no se pierde el hilo de la conversacion y se aprovecha de tener un thread en el que todos coloquemos nuestros banners de Venezuela.
> 
> No se, que dicen? algun moderador que se apersone.....


Buena Idea Sparka!!!! kay: 

Abramos el thred y que luego algunos de los moderadores lo Stickysée  

José, Abrílo vos, que tenés unos banners por allí guardados....dale pues


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

pero el plan de spark es dejar este mismo thread y cambiarle el nombre


----------



## man_ordaz

·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> pero el plan de spark es dejar este mismo thread y cambiarle el nombre


Ya lo hizo.....y le puso "BOLIVARIANO MEJJJJJMO" :runaway:


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

EW! pobrecito sparky, las juntillitas le estan dañando su cabezita!!!!


----------



## Spark

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrgaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............ que vaina es esto??? como que banners Bolivarianos?

Krusty se quedò pendejo al lado de quien hizo esa broma pesada.

Por favor: El nuevo nombre de este thread debe ser: "Banners Venezolanos"..

Gracias.


----------



## man_ordaz

Spark said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrgaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............ que vaina es esto??? como que banners Bolivarianos?
> 
> Krusty se quedò pendejo al lado de quien hizo esa broma pesada.
> 
> Por favor: El nuevo nombre de este thread debe ser: "Banners Venezolanos"..
> 
> Gracias.


NADA!!!!!!!!! Ya sabemos que eres seguidor de este proceso revolucionario!!

Al pueblo lo que es del pueblo!!! Ahora Venezuela es de todos!!!


----------



## Spark

Jajajajaja no vale.., Spark = Chavismo??????????? 

-Permiteme: JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ AJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ......, pero NÈ!

Gracias a kien le cambio el nombre al thread , ahora solo falta colocarlo como sticky.


----------



## man_ordaz

Spark said:


> Jajajajaja no vale.., Spark = Chavismo???????????
> 
> -Permiteme: JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ AJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ......, pero NÈ!
> 
> Gracias a kien le cambio el nombre al thread , ahora solo falta colocarlo como sticky.


Disimula Mula!!! Cuando te tomarás foto con tu boina roja??? te debe quedar bien pava


----------



## Mafalda

uyyyyyy viva la revolución y todos sus seguidores
Spark cuando te tomas una foto con tu boina roja jijijijijijijiji


----------



## Spark

Mafalda said:


> uyyyyyy viva la revolución y todos sus seguidores
> Spark cuando te tomas una foto con tu boina roja jijijijijijijiji


*NUNCA 
HARÌA 
ESO!!!!!!!!!!!*​..ni habiendomela fumado verde


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

man_ordaz said:


> Disimula Mula!!! Cuando te tomarás foto con tu boina roja??? te debe quedar bien pava


:rofl:


----------



## [email protected]!

si vale esta fino el 2do cuando lo veremos como banner aqui en SSC? deberian dedicarle no se 1 semana a banners venezolanos porque hay muy buenos banners


----------



## Occit

*En el banner de hoy, no se ve el mejor perfil de la ciudad. Creo que hace falta un Banner de la zona de El Rosal, con los edificios modernos y de cristales de colores. Esta parte de Caracas, aunque emblematica, deja mucho que desear porque muestra los edificios mas desaliñados de la ciudad. La calidad fotografica del banner es excelente, hablo solo de la ciudad. *


----------



## Okty1

sí, es como que the other side of the mooon, hablando en serio, creo que también es importante salirse de los cliches, aquí ya hubo vario banners de la Caracas mas guapa, pensé que era buena idea mandar uno del centro oeste de la ciudad pa variar un pelo, pero coño jaja hay unos que casi les da un infarto, en fin...


----------



## Guaro15

c0n574nz0 said:


> *Estaba tan ladillado que me puse a hacer barnners.. el 1ero no me gustó entonces cambié unas fotos, pero el 2do tampoco me gustó mucho.. iba a borrarlos pero bah.. los voy a poner aquí para que aporten ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARQUISIMETO DESDE LOS AIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Las fotos las saqué del foro (creo que unas de Guaro), Barquisimeto.com, de la Web del Hotel Tiffany.. y ¿google? xD*


el primero me gusto mas!.....se le podria colocar el angulo de la catedral del 2do q hiciste...y en vez de ese edif del centro!...se coloca otra panoramica q se vea mas representativa!....


----------



## Fitó...!!!

okty1 said:


> sí, es como que the other side of the mooon, hablando en serio, creo que también es importante salirse de los cliches, aquí ya hubo vario banners de la Caracas mas guapa, pensé que era buena idea mandar uno del centro oeste de la ciudad pa variar un pelo, pero coño jaja hay unos que casi les da un infarto, en fin...


Estuvo muy bueno!

Yo mandè otro del Metro, pero Jan dijo que ya han habido muchos de Venezuela y que lo dejarìa engavetado (i'm laying low on this one).


----------



## [email protected]!

que malo es ese Jan en ves de aceptartelo asi tenga 3000 o que se sho de vzla uno mas no estaria mal


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Nada nuevo kchilapo, la misma panoràmica de estaciòn de andèn central, sòlo que esta era de Capuchinos y se veìan 3 trenes. Pero me inspirarè a hacer otra en un mes.


----------



## Rbs

Pueden colocarlas acá y compartirlas con nosotros...

Coloco esta que consegui por ahi de DarienX

​


----------



## Fitó...!!!

-RB- said:


> Pueden colocarlas acá y compartirlas con nosotros...


La comparto Robert








Capuchinos, con un "tapiz especial" en el piso y en el aviso de "Salida".

El tìtulo que le pondrìan Jan era "Metro de Caracas"


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

San Cristobal
hecha por mi


----------



## Rbs

Excelente fito... jajaja Cametrofilos xD! 

Guaro&Gocho también te destacaste! excelente vista kay:


----------



## killlie

q pasrte de san cristobal es esa?
y lo toma esta buena


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

la tome desde el mirador...
es una vista general de San Cristobal


----------



## Rbs

Uno ahi posteado anteriormente...



Simpl3_ccs said:


> Comenzare colocando uno de la moderna ciudad de Caracas


----------



## Rbs

*Banco de Banners *



Alvaro0127 said:


> Hici uno de Valencia:happy:





·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> Caracas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopistas de Caracas





·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> Alavaro haz lo que te enseñé





Alvaro0127 said:


> Banners que tenia por aca y no me acordaba  (otros los fui a buscar al thread viejo de Banners Venezolanos... que no lo quise revivir porque tiene mucha paja... y quiero que pongamos solo banners en el éste thread.... así también fomentamos un poco el espiritu Skyscraperiano Pa que vean que no todo es putear
> 
> Hecho por no se quien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hechos por Jheef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uno que publicaron hace tiempito ya de Valencia... la foto no es mia, pero la recorté así mismo y se la mandé a Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banners que comencé a hacer y nunca terminé o mande a publicar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banner de Lecheria hecho por ::JOSE::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banner Hechos por Spark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banners Hechos por M16A2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banners Hechos por Alvaro0127 (Yo yo!!! para las nuevas que no sepan jiji)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les dejo el link de aquel thread, pero no posteen porque la cagan. De hecho, Jlagu, cierralo si puedes. LEs puse el link para que vieran la celebración que tuvimos por el día de la independencia...





Veejay_ said:


> jojojo, aqui uno de bqmeto que hice humildemente con el paint.. hahahaha *no tuve mas programas de diseño desde el último formateo* hahaha ..si alguien lo quiere restaurar hahaha u can do it





Spark said:


> Hechos por mi. Los 2 ultimos han sido publicados jeje falto colocar el del dia de la independencia de Centroamerica que tambien fue hecho por mi.





·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· said:


> manden este :happy:





josevaldia said:


> No tengo tiempo para perderlo haciendo banners. Además tampoco tengo buenas fotos.
> 
> Pa que Álvara deje de malponerme delante de todos los foristas (y ya me imagino que dirá acerca de este comentario...) -¡Que predecible es!- hice hace ratico estos dos banners... Vamos Álvara, dile a tus cuaimas que me destrocen y hagan y deshagan con estos banners:
> 
> Del puente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Maracaibo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Es la primera vez que hago un banner.





josevaldia said:


> Banner Venezuela: CARACAS, MARACAIBO, VALENCIA Y BARQUISIMETO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notas:
> esa florecita es LA ORQUIDEA, FLOR NACIONAL DE VENEZUELA
> ese pájarito es EL TURPIAL, PÁJARO NACIONAL
> ya saben que es la matica... (por sia es el Araguaney)





josevaldia said:


> Banner Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¡Que linda es Venezuela!*
> Parque Carabobo
> Los Roques
> Puente General Rafael Urdaneta
> Diablo de Yare (Venezuela de Antier, Mérida)
> Canaima
> Virgen de la Paz
> Templo de Nuestra Señora de Coromoto
> Medanos de Coro
> Obelisco Plaza Altamira





Spark said:


> Josevaldia menos mal que no te ibas a copiar de mi...
> 
> Bueno, dije que iba a hacer un banner diferente, fuera de lo comun y como el motivo de la pagina es de ciudades pues para romper el esquema de lo meeeejmo de siempre (rascacielos, superestructuras, etc) pues quise colocar a la poblacion de Kavac, en Canaima. Kavac es un asentamiento indigena ubicado en Canaima y tiene vistas impresionantes.
> 
> Espero les guste jeje, sè que a muchos les darà pena que se coloque un banner con un indigena (porque existe gente asi) pero yo creo que eso le da un toque muy cultural a nuestro pais, ademas recordemos que ellos son mas venezolanos que nosotros mismos ups!
> 
> Acà està... de todas maneras estoy haciendo otros banners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canaima, Venezuela





Gabo said:


> mien este q encontre de caracas





josevaldia said:


> Se ve mejor un banner tomando una parte de esa foto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y no reduciendola de tamaño y tratando de ajustarla toda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿qué opinas?





josevaldia said:


> El banner que aparecerá el 24 de abril será este:





Alejandro(Pipo) said:


> los Hice hoy, no se que tal me quedaron, espero que os guste, son con el nuevo formato, pero queria que ustedes los vieran antes de ponerlo en la vaina de Jan
> 
> Caracas (desde Plaza Venezuela)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caracas (Bellomonte y Sabana Grande)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salto Angel (no me gusto mucho)





Spark said:


> San Cristóbal, Venezuela





seshin13 said:


> Esta imagen puede servir de banner?





Gustavo Jimenez said:


> Hice este con una foto que postee de pampatar... trate de hacer algo alegre y se podría cambiar la foto y mantener un mismo formato lo hice en Phothoshop


----------



## Panko

Los mejores a mi parecer, sonçlo con algunos retoques mas y listo

















La mayoria son finos...


----------



## denissio2

aqui unas fotos mias que tome de merida, y las acomode como banner rapidito ahi, despues las hago con calma xD


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Una mas trabajadita del Estadio Metropolitano de Beisbol de San Cristobal...


----------



## franfran

guao esta demasiado lindo el de canaima, ese no se puede poner???


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Podria ser asi...


----------



## paap

Okty1 said:


> A mi si me agrada full la imagen completa reducidita, esta estupenda esa foto, quién es el fotógrafo profesional?


pues a mi me gusta mas la tercera y el fotografo se llama stone el apellido no se :dunno:


----------



## Rbs

Me gusta la 3ra y la 4ta... voten para mandarsela a Jan


----------



## Rbs

Banner enviado y aceptado ...



Jan said:


> Thanks for that one. *It'll be up March 21st.*
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan
> 
> 
> 
> Rвs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jan...
> 
> I would like if you could put this as one of your Daily Banners...
> 
> ...
> 
> Valencia, Venezuela
> 
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

paap said:


> la imagen completa reducida no se ve tan potente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y aqui en cada zona de la foto creo q se ve mejor


Yo voto por la 2ª y 3ª foto kay:


----------



## VipX

tobby_dic said:


> *Sugerencia:* Este thread debería tener una especie de *Guía Práctica* para hacer banners. Así quienes no somos expertos, podremos tener una idea y aprovechar tanto material que hay por ahí.


Bueno ando aprendiz haciendo un banner pero colocare uno vista hacia al avila desde casa de un prima. No se ve bien y es algo de prueba. Se puede practicar aun asi seguir mejorando. 

Se ve mucho el defecto del medio. La clave esta en la prefeccion de la Camara

Esta imagen fue hace rato


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

disculpenme que andaba perdido...
pronto regreso con otros banners a ver si al fin pegamos alguno...
hno:

les dejo este de Maracaibo










foto original:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubnarcotic/1440277099/


----------



## Rbs

Ta pavita


----------



## Alvaro0127

El foro se ve como más digno hoy.


----------



## DaGO

veerga! esta bien fino... Vieron que es el mejor mes  hasta un banner venezolano ponen XD XD y de valencia... una foto bien llamativa..


----------



## ch'i

Está fino el banner!


----------



## tobby_dic

Más digno, y me quito la vida con mis propias manos.. BELLA la Valencia venezolana...!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Algunos tutoriales*

Cómo Hacer un banner y no fracasar en el intento

TUTORIAL:COMO HACER UN BANNER EN PHOTOSHOP


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

La medida actual es 719 x 123 pixeles?


----------



## ch'i

719 x 123


----------



## Ray_Ray

Otra vez la digna. Al menos hubiesen puesto otro pedazo de la panorámica.


----------



## Herzeleid

mierrrrrrr el banner de hoy esta demasiado mostro, felicidades a kien lo hizo!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## tobby_dic

Dignisimo....:applause:


----------



## josevaldia

Guaro&Gocho said:


> disculpenme que andaba perdido...
> pronto regreso con otros banners a ver si al fin pegamos alguno...
> hno:
> 
> les dejo este de Maracaibo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto original:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubnarcotic/1440277099/


Espectacular este banner, aquí sí hay densidad.


----------



## Caroy2

Ahí si hay ladrillos xD jajajaaj 

Y rascacielos torres de comunicaciones


----------



## josevaldia

¿Te estás burlando?


----------



## orienterumbero

esta muyyy bn supr original!


----------



## Carbert1978

Muy bueno el Banner de hoy amigos venezolanos!:applause: Que vista por Dios! Felicitaciones por su hermosa ciudad!


----------



## Fitó...!!!

La inigualable *Santiago de León de Caracas!*


----------



## Edgar8a

Ella siempre tan bella y cautivadora desde el cenit!


----------



## gaszciber

guao genial, parece una mar de luz y vida........ perfecto...........


----------



## dosmundos

Sencillamente increíble !!! :banana:

Me dio mucho gusto ver el banner de hoy, la ciudad en dónde viví tantos años...

Tengo que pasar más seguido por el foro venezolano para ponerme al día !!!!

Un gran saludo para todos desde Barcelona (España)


----------



## manuven

que alegria este banners se ve arrechisima de noche


----------



## Alvaro0127

No me gusto ese banner, es como que... desde arriba puede ser X ciudad. Lo encantador de CCS es su brutalismo setentero... sus edificios, su identidad... una estampa de luces es cualquier cosa.


----------



## tobby_dic

Pueden convertir estas en Banners:?




ZerOne said:


>


 
Me gustan!


----------



## Okty1

goody goody goody. la primera esta excelente, yo que odio la Sindoni y se ve guapísima ahí. Denme un rato y se la paso a jan.


----------



## tobby_dic

^^ Espera un poco a ver si las maracayeras quieren esa.. o quizas tienen una mejor para ponerla de banner.

Por mi, la primera estaría chevere también.


----------



## Rbs

Con la fuente funcionando se vería mejor :yes:


----------



## DaGO

photoshopeen :lol: porq la foto esta bien buena.. ademas que mala suerte que para ese momento no estaban funcionando siempre que paso por ahi funcionan...


----------



## ZerOne

^^Sehh los Domingos les hacen mantenimiento y luego las prenden en la noche.


----------



## tobby_dic

Bueno, todo depende de cómo sea la fuente.. porque si es como Guaparo, taparía la torre. :lol:


----------



## Okty1

Por la proporción original de la foto no puede entrar todo el cuadro en el formato de banner de SSC así que hay estas dos opciones:

1


----------



## Okty1

y
2


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Será la 1 entonces?



tobby_dic said:


> Bueno, todo depende de cómo sea la fuente.. porque si es como Guaparo, taparía la torre. :lol:


Sí, desde ese punto donde hicieron esa toma el chorro sí la taparía.


----------



## Rbs

Puedes hacer un resize. Lamentablemente en ésta PC no tengo PS


----------



## Okty1

resize de what?


----------



## Rbs

Resize image, puedes colocar el tamanho de píxeles que la quieres tener, modificando la imágen tal cual sin cortar partes, per tienes que tener cuidado puesto que podría danhar la calidad.


----------



## Okty1

nah no se puede, la foto original no tiene las mismas proporciones que las que deben tener los banners de SSC, si le coloco resize se va deformar, ajuro hay que cortar alguna u otra parte


----------



## tobby_dic

Bueno, en todo caso, la primera se ve bien.. lo malo es que no muestra todo el contexto.


----------



## Rbs

Okty1 said:


> nah no se puede, la foto original no tiene las mismas proporciones que las que deben tener los banners de SSC, si le coloco resize se va deformar, ajuro hay que cortar alguna u otra parte


Creo que no lo estás haciendo bien, en todo caso colocalo lo más pequenho posible y puedes recortar con paint y poco a poco ir dándole el 719x123 así hice con el de caracas que pasó hace poco.


----------



## Okty1

Yo trabajo con photoshop _every single day_ , no hay manera posible de que salga todo lo que sale en la foto original en el formato de banner de SSC sin que se deforme y quede así (horrible):


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Resize it y si queda pequeña le pones otras cosas a los lados, like Alicias Machados or something.

XD j/k.


----------



## Okty1

jaja, no vale, esos collages siempre se ven horribles, la foto esta muy buena para cargarla con otras vainas, yo de pana veo esta bastante fino el #1 para banner, si, no se ve todo, lástima, pero igual funciona bien como banner


----------



## Rbs

Oye Okty puedes probar con la panorámica de Porlamar  quiero subir ese banner .


----------



## Okty1

Dale en orden voy a mandar primero Maracay y luego Porlamar


----------



## ZerOne

El de hoy parece Maracaibo


----------



## wellbore

como hago para editar una foto hasta llegar al tamaño deseado y enviarlo, si alguien sabe por favor me lo puede decir por PM


----------



## Spark

wellbore said:


> como hago para editar una foto hasta llegar al tamaño deseado y enviarlo, si alguien sabe por favor me lo puede decir por PM


Algunos programas traen la opcion "redimensionar" o "cambiar tamaño" (mas explicito imposible).... o si no, subela con http://www.tinypic.com y alli tienes muchas opciones.

Yo en lo personal subo todas mis imagenes a tinypic.... te deja un registro de todo lo que haz subido y tiene un monton de herramientas para editar cada foto.. imageshack es una porqueria al lado de tinypic.


----------



## MariaYS

no conozco a tinypic, pero photobucket ahora trae un montón de opciones que me encantan.


----------



## wellbore

yo intento y intento y no se como poner


----------



## MariaYS

Una pregunta ¿el de la plaza Bolívar de Mcy ya fue enviado, salió?


----------



## tobby_dic

Okty... podrías editar esta foto de Alvaro para ponerle las dimensiones de una banner?









​ 

Te lo agradecería.​


----------



## Okty1

No prob, pero esa proporción no cuadra perfecto para un banner, habría que restarle parte del cielo, o cortarlo hasta el borde superior del Forum. Cuál sacrifican?


----------



## Rbs

Sería bueno hacer uno para el 19 de Abril  y lueeego uno para el 5 de Julio.


----------



## Carlosx

okty1, rbs cual es la dimension para un banner, puede ser nocturno? se los podría pasar por PM primero.


----------



## Rbs

719x123 Píxeles. No importa si es nocturno o no. Y por supuesto que lo puedes enviar por PM.


----------



## Carlosx

Rbs ya te lo paso! y ves si se le puede poner las dimensiones correctas


----------



## DanielB93

no he visto un banner maracucho q le haga justicia a mcbo :S xd


----------



## Andrew24

La cantidad de tiempo que llevo en el foro y recien hoy acabo de descubrir que había un tema concreto para los bannershno:. Bueno ojalá se pueda hacer algo para el 5 de Julio. De momento dejo este aquí que hice de Maracaibo (espero que sea del gusto de todos los panas zulianos), un regalito para el Zulia desde Caracas.


----------



## JRAB

me gusta esta muy bueno


----------



## Rbs

A mi también, está fino, si quieres lo mando para que lo suban.


----------



## Andrew24

Pues por mi encantado, mándalo entonces para que lo suban:banana:. Por cierto ya me dirás si copias ese mismo o si necesitas que te lo mande en otro formato.


----------



## Espasa

Muy Bonito el banner Andrew24. Aparte de excelente.


----------



## Rbs

Listo pues, ya lo envié... falta que respondan y se llevarán sorpresa del día que seleccionen.

Otra vez lo digo... hay que preparar el banner para el 5 de Julio.


----------



## Andrew24

Gracias por enviarlo, a ver cuando lo veré puesto por aquí jeje. Y gracias a los demás por los comentarios. A ver si puedo sacar un poco más de tiempo de mis cosas y hacer varios modelos para el 5 de Julio a ver si conseguimos que pongan uno bien fino para ese día.


----------



## purusa

Esta muy lindo pero opino que le falto algo muy importante el nombre de Venezuela que van a saber las personas de donde es eso. Disculpen solo digo jeje además ni se si se le puede colocar el nombre o no? Tiene que se sin letras?¿


----------



## NgelM

De verdad que me agarro desprevenido! jajaja.. pero excelente el banner maracucho de todos modos!


----------



## DeividT

por fin veo uno de Maracaibo muy bonito


----------



## Rbs

Purusa, el título y el logo de SkyscraperCity lo colocan al subirlo, por ende solo se necesitan banners sin NINGÚN tipo de letras o descripción 

Aquí hice uno rápido de Margarita con imágenes de Atrium09, el pez me da mucha risa.


----------



## MariaYS

Me gusta RBS, pero lo que no me cuadra es el pez al lado de la guacamaya.

Yo me uno a los que tal vez saquen un poquito de tiempo para diseñar el banner del 5 de julio.


----------



## Rbs

^^ Podría pensar en cambiar al pez y colocar una bandera


----------



## MariaYS

Sí, y prueba con esto también: 










^_^ (just kiddin)


----------



## giovanniho

O quitar el pajaro y el pez y colocar la bandera venezolana y una lancha de esas margariteña con unos pelicanos montados, se me ocurre.


----------



## MariaYS

cierto, el pájaro es un símbolo más general -como del Macizo Guayanés-, no de la región insular.

Prueba con un pelícano o una tijereta RBS ^_^


----------



## Rbs

Aquí está  (personalmente me encanta) 










Le colocaría Isla Margarita (es como más turístico)


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^ese es el faro de punta ballena ?, epa se ve mejor asi, que con el pescado.


----------



## josevaldia

*Carga histórica*

​


----------



## josevaldia

*Muy caraqueño*

​


----------



## Rbs

Mi favorito junto al de Andrew


----------



## josevaldia

*Más historia...*

​


----------



## elguaroantonio

josevaldia said:


> ​


+1
diferente..


----------



## jesusRGR

ese es el que esta fino


----------



## Okty1

Bonito, pero creo que se aleja mucho de la temática del foro, no se si lo acepten.


----------



## Rbs

^^ +1.


----------



## JRAB

Por eso es que dije para colocar imágenes de edificios históricos para resaltar la arquitectura de las ciudades coloniales, con esa bandera y una foto de Bolívar o la de lo próceres seria bien según mi opinión, recomiendo visiten flickr Ciudad bolívar hay excelentes fotos de edificios históricos como estos
Estatua mas grande de Bolívar, frente la casa Bolívar, Ciudad Bolívar estado Bolívar:nuts:







angostura


----------



## josevaldia

*Gran metro/tren Venezuela*

​


----------



## Rbs

Interesante propuesta.


----------



## JRAB

si me gusta y sobre todo por que salen las 7 ciudades mas importantes de Venezuela


----------



## Seshin

josevaldia said:


> ​





josevaldia said:


> ​





josevaldia said:


> ​



Wow te felicito, están muy buenos los 3. ¿Podrías hacer un híbrido entre los 3?


----------



## Andrew24

A mi como caraqueño me encantó el de Caracass jajaja, pero obviamente que no se puede poner un banner sólo representando a una ciudad, pero estaría bueno para el cumpleaños de Caracas. Bueno yo sigo sobre mi idea original, con un cambio en el primero que puse y otro con los estilos arquitectónicos que tenemos en el país.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Qué tortura, yo sin mi Photoshop y ustedes sacando como diez ideas por minuto.


----------



## c0n574nz0

josevaldia said:


> ​


10/10
Me gusta mucho!


----------



## Seshin

josevaldia said:


> ​


Este en especial, me gusta mucho por como se ve mi bandera, solo que le agregaría aparte de Caracas, otras ciudades.


----------



## josevaldia

Andres_RoCa said:


> Qué tortura, yo sin mi Photoshop y ustedes sacando como diez ideas por minuto.


Yo tampoco tengo Photoshop, la mi**** de Vista no me deja instalarlo pirateado y no voy a pagar casi 900 euros por una licencia de Adobe Creative CS4 :lol:


----------



## josevaldia

*Con Caracas, Maracaibo, Valencia y Barquisimeto*

​


----------



## josevaldia

*Con Caracas, Maracaibo, Valencia y Maracay*

​


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^+1:cheers:


----------



## Rbs

^^ No me gusta esa bandera como sale...



josevaldia said:


> ​


Creo que con la Flor quedaría mejor.


----------



## Domy

[/QUOTE]

^^ Està buenisima, solo que no me gusta como sale la bandera, tiene que salir completa!!


----------



## JRAB

josevaldia said:


> ​





josevaldia said:


> ​





josevaldia said:


> ​





josevaldia said:


> ​


Estos 4 están muy buenos, se ven bien desarrolladas nuestras ciudades


----------



## Supercs

>


^^ Este quedo muy patriotico me gusta... 



>


muy moderno y bonito.. aunque para ese dia no me parece el mas acertado :|


----------



## josevaldia

*Uno ahí*

Finalmente conseguí instalar craquear Photoshop :colgate:
​


----------



## Rbs

Y con qué lo hacías pues?


----------



## josevaldia

PowerPoint


----------



## josevaldia

*Simple, pero elegante...*

​


----------



## JRAB

Oye de verdad (simple pero elegante) me gusta


----------



## Carlosx

josevaldia said:


> ​


:cheers::cheers: EXCELENTE AMIGO!!:banana::cheers:


----------



## Guaro15

josevaldia said:


> ​


Me gusta....Aunq otra eleccion de bandera seria mejor.


----------



## josevaldia

*Aniversario Ciudad Guayana*

​
Trabajando en otras opciones...


----------



## Rbs

Por favor no coloquen letras en los banners.


----------



## josevaldia

*Okay... sin nombrar nombres*

​


----------



## Rbs

Bueno muchachos hay que poner ya punto final a ésto, un plazo hasta el viernes 19 para postear banners, luego empezaremos con el poll para así decidir y enviarselo a Jan.

Y muchachos MALAS noticias...

*
..., but sorry mate, no flag waving or logo's or other marks on banners please. Banners must have a main urban theme, national holidays are only a reason why a banner is up there. We're celebrating buildings and architecture here, not the local holiday. I think I must have mentionned that dozens of times by now.*

Por Jan, ese no fue por algun banner venezolano, fue por uno filipino, no se aceptan más banners con banderas ondeando, mejor que sean panorámicas.

Por lo cual me parece que el tema de "estaciones" Caracas > Maracaibo > Valencia ... etc que hizo Josevaldia es el más adecuado


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^:cheers: pues sera esta, igual esta diferente . aunque se veria mejor una foto de la for .


----------



## Carlosx

Si ese es adecuado pero con una modificación, la sindoni debería ir al lado de la bod. ES lo JUSTO!


----------



## Seshin

El de Puerto Ordaz no me gusta


----------



## Rbs

Carlosx said:


> Si ese es adecuado pero con una modificación, la sindoni debería ir al lado de la bod. ES lo JUSTO!


Van a seguir... justamente eres tú uno de los que últimamente has estado echándole lenha al fuego, especialmente por tu firma, que deberías cambiar.


----------



## Rbs

Tienes razón quizás cambiandole el amarillo con el verde de Caracas o el Rojo de Valencia queraría mejor.


----------



## MariaYS

Otra cosa que noté es que en todas las fotos, excepto en la de Valencia, se ve montañas y cielo al fondo.

Seguro los valencianos pueden postear algunas por acá para mantener la tendencia (OJO, sigo refiriéndome al último que sigue siendo mi favorito ^_^)


----------



## Seshin

josevaldia said:


> ​


Excelente


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^+1 esta genial en todo sentido.


----------



## 43:37

Esta buenísimo, me gusta mucho que se forme un skyline con las fotos ... aunque eso lo lograron bien con las dos ultimas fotos.


----------



## JRAB

Me gusta solo que no hay una buena foto en la que destaque un edificio de Ciudad Guayana y ahora yo sin cámara sin poder hacer algo:bash:


----------



## Dugommier

Oye Josevaldía me gusto mucho ese último banner, los colores y el _termómetro_ se ven muy bien. Lo único que sugiero es que resalte más el borde de las letras con algun color opuesto segun la franja y elimine el brillo de la misma que no la hace apreciar bien.


----------



## Rbs

Entonces? todo queda así? manana empiezo la encuesta por una semana.


----------



## josevaldia

*"Tren" modificado*

¿Cuál bandera? :|

​


----------



## Rbs

Está muy bonito, pero el problema de la bandera... pues

Una pregunta, el tamanho de letra de Maracaibo se ve más pequenha, es o sólo ilusión?


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Yo veo la letra igual Rb.
Con respecto a la nueva versión, me inclino por la anterior. Me encanta la relación "posición geográfica" para colocar las fotos de las ciudades


----------



## josevaldia

La modificación es para que cuadre bien el logo de skyscrapercity.

​


----------



## Rbs

^^ Bingo!


----------



## MariaYS

ese es! love it!


----------



## JRAB

Ese esta mucho mejor ya va mi voto por el jejeje pero creo que si sele hiciera como una marco le daría mas vida ¿?


----------



## josevaldia

*Uno más completo*

​


----------



## JRAB

^^No me gusta, aunque esta bien por que presenta el resto de las ciudades venezolanas pero como que le quita estilo a las fotos y se ve como desordenado


----------



## josevaldia

Bueno, es un estilo... a mi sí me gusta, inclusive más que el anterior...


----------



## Rbs

Me gusta más el anterior, esas líneas le dan un tono de desorden.


----------



## josevaldia

​


----------



## josevaldia

Yo creo que el *5* estaría bien, es un concepto que creo no haber visto nunca "_up there_"... Tenemos que ser originales. :|


----------



## Domy

a mi no se vè el banner numero 5


----------



## Rbs

^^ Lo volví a colocar porque al parecer el server estaba lleno y tarda en aparecer.


----------



## Bernini

el 3ero me fascina sencillo pero como diria RB, bien representativo! ,el 5to tiene una idea bien interesante pero habria que pulirlo un poco (tal vez no usar esas capas de colores)

pero me voy por el 3..tiene a mérida :colgate:


----------



## Pete2004

El único aceptable es el 3ro


----------



## elguaroantonio

el tercero me recuerda un poco a esas propagandas de expedicion, muy nostalgico, votè por el 3


----------



## Domy

el 3 es muy bueno, pero no me gusta la foto del parque central, esta toda fea la torre  mis preferido son el 4 "el gran skyline de Venezuela" y el 5..


----------



## danielVE64

Creo que el mejor es el 3, es un poco simplón, pero al menos es el mejor elaborado... El 2 me parece muy interesante, la idea del puente es genial, pero esos edificios a los lados son de pésimo gusto para ese banner, hubiese quedado mejor si en vez de edificios se mostraba de un lado el Roraima o el Salto Angel y del otro el Pico Bolívar con el teleférico, El Ávila u otro monumento natural.

El 4 lo veo sobrecargado y el 5 no me gustó para nada. Así que votaré por el 3.


----------



## [email protected]!

bueno, yo les doy mi voto a la *2*,*3* y *5*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Me gustó el 5to es original, pero podrían haberlo hecho mejor.

Si gana el 4, seremos el peor banner luego de aquel de honduras, lo recuerdan? :lol:

Con respecto al 1 y al 2 a mucha gente no le gustan los collages, gente internacional que va a calificar el banner.

Voté por el 3, voy a lo seguro se ve limpio.




Okty1 said:


> Eso del hazmerreir es una exageración, a la gente le gusta o no un banner, pero de ahí a que en los demás foros lo tomen como burla y tal tiene que ser una cosa excepcionalmente fea o bizarra, y en honor a la verdad ese no veo que sea el caso del #5.. Para mi sencillamente el concepto interesante no resultó en una gráfica igualmente interesante


Se nota que no leíste los comentarios por el banner de Honduras jajajajaa




Occit said:


> *NOOO EL 3ERO NOOOO...LA FACHADA DE PARQUE CENTRAL DA PENA!!!*


Si queda ganador, se le podrían dar unos retoques finales, como hacen con la Miss Venezuela, no?


----------



## JRAB

Vote por el 3ro y el 5to,el tercero parase que fue echo como para mi jaja por que salen las ciudades que mas me gusta con Caracas, Ciudad Guayana, Mérida y Maracaibo es sencillo pero completo por que representa las diferentes partes de nuestra geografía y el 5to me gusta por que salen nuestras principales ciudades.


----------



## Occit

*Coño osea...si gana el 3 por favor, mejoren la foto de Parque Central...de pana y todo DA PENA!!!*


----------



## Domy

^^ estoy de acuerdo contigo.. en cambiar la foto del parque central.. poner una mas bella de la torre, o cambiar con otro icono de caracas..
Yo propongo de poner esta foto.. :drool::drool:


----------



## Mor8_bqto

Pues no me gustaron, digo están bien, pero me parece que a todos les falta algo...

Ahora de escoger estoy entre el 3º y el 5º, el tercero me gusto pero me parece que le falta urbanismo..., el 5 como Okty me gusto mucho el concepto pero como el creo que no esta ejecutado a la altura (digo yo esto sin saber hacer banners y me excuso)...

Al 5 le cambaría el carnaval de colores... y al tercero buscaría (1) una foto más urbana y sustituyo alguna otra


----------



## Domy

Amigos aqui hice yo un banner, lo hice de manera apurada, pero es solo un ejemplo, para mostrar si le gustan la combinacion de las fotos..

En este banner para mi, es muy tropical, colonial, moderno, historico y cultural.. està todo lo que es venezuela.. 










*Ustedes que opinan???*


----------



## Veejay_

El tercero está chulísimo; aunque me gustaba full el segundo. Entiendo la intención del quinto, pero MY GOSH, es feísimo. Parece más un banner del gay pride que de Venezuela.

Me quedo con el tercero, no doubt.


----------



## JoSh_86

no me gusta el 3, es todo disperso... es un simple collage no le veo unidad.
el 5, no me gusta para nada... es extraño y feo, casi infantil... prefiero al 4 que al 5

pienso que los mejores diseñados son el 2 y el 1 respectivamente! xD


----------



## Guaro15

El 2 fuese perfecto si no tuviese esa banderita colgando del puente.


----------



## Carlosx

eS VERDAD guaro esa Bandera no va para nada


----------



## chuguie

A mi me encanta el 5to, es algo que nunca se ha visto.

El 1ero no se ve.

NOTA: hay más cosas de mostrar de Caracas que PC ¬¬...y por qué en todos los banners sale la Sindoni? Es fea.


----------



## LuigiMaracayero

El 4 Esta arrechisimo.... 

Vote por el pq tiene mas contenido!


----------



## Supercs

Me gusta este banner, aunque no me gusta la foto del teleferico de Merida y la foto de la torre de Parque central, se me ocurre que en representación de Caracas sea la *Plaza O´leary*



>


----------



## #obert

Supercs said:


> Me gusta este banner, aunque no me gusta la foto del teleferico de Merida y la foto de la torre de Parque central, se me ocurre que en representación de Caracas sea la *Plaza O´leary*


JAJA si verdad ¡Buena idea! También podría ser la Plaza Diego Ibarra:happy:



¬¬


----------



## Joc_mcy

chuguie said:


> A mi me encanta el 5to, es algo que nunca se ha visto.
> 
> El 1ero no se ve.
> 
> NOTA: hay más cosas de mostrar de Caracas que PC ¬¬...y por qué en todos los banners sale *la Sindoni? Es fea.*


Tal vez porque en realidad no lo es :|...

Me fui por 5 que el unico detalle son los colores porque no los ponen como _marca de agua_ y ya. Tambien escogi el 7 WTF nadie lo a visto? es el que muestra lo que todos queremos La Independencia(Arco de Triunfo) y el desarrollo del pais, ademas de tener muy buenas fotos, solo que la del Obelisco Bqto. no habra una mas nitida o con colores mas vivos?, igual con Mcbo. una un poco mas representativa, pero que continue en la misma tematica del petroleo!


----------



## jesusRGR

NO CHAMOO EL 3 NO LOCO ESTA MUY FEO VOTEN POR OTRO


----------



## Edgar8a

Que Okty rehaga el 5 :happy:



Joc_mcy said:


> Tal vez porque en realidad no lo es :|...


¡No lo es para nada! Lo que sucede es que el logo arriba es super kitsch. Bueno es que ¿Qué logo de pasta le quedaría bien a cualquier torre? Empresas Sindoni debería bucarse otra imagen nadamás para ponérsela a la torre jajaja.

Yo vote por la 5, pero porque no había visto la 3  hahahaha.


----------



## DeividT

3 4 y 5 aunque este ultimo me gustaria sin esos colores


----------



## Occit

*PROPONGO QUE:

Como van ganando el 3 y el 5, hagamos lo siguiente. UNA SEGUNDA RONDA. 

Los que sepan diseñar, intenten fusionar ambos conceptos y corregir las fallas tales como:

-Buscar mejores fotos
-Buscar buenas combinaciones de colores.

Si se fijan, el 3 y el 5 tienen algo en comun: son una secuencia de cuadrados con diferentes fotos...a traves de ese punto en comun se pueden hacer muchas cosas.

El 3 es malo porque son fotos separadas que no tienen que ver entre si...asi cualquiera hace un banner. El 5 no es malo, solo que muy carnavalesco. La solucion es fusionar ambos conceptos, usar mejores fotos y hacerlo un tanto mas MINIMALISTA. 

Y luego hacemos la segunda ronda de votaciones, que les parece??*  

Capaz ni me paren pelota ¬¬


----------



## Vigumon

A mi me gusto el ultimo, sera porque tiene a el obelisco????, huuuummm no se!.:lol:


----------



## Rbs

Occit said:


> *PROPONGO QUE:
> 
> Como van ganando el 3 y el 5, hagamos lo siguiente. UNA SEGUNDA RONDA.
> 
> Los que sepan diseñar, intenten fusionar ambos conceptos y corregir las fallas tales como:
> 
> -Buscar mejores fotos
> -Buscar buenas combinaciones de colores.
> 
> Si se fijan, el 3 y el 5 tienen algo en comun: son una secuencia de cuadrados con diferentes fotos...a traves de ese punto en comun se pueden hacer muchas cosas.
> 
> El 3 es malo porque son fotos separadas que no tienen que ver entre si...asi cualquiera hace un banner. El 5 no es malo, solo que muy carnavalesco. La solucion es fusionar ambos conceptos, usar mejores fotos y hacerlo un tanto mas MINIMALISTA.
> 
> Y luego hacemos la segunda ronda de votaciones, que les parece??*
> 
> Capaz ni me paren pelota ¬¬



Podríamos revisar eso de 2da vuelta pero ésta vez sin votos multiples.


----------



## josevaldia

Joc_mcy said:


> Tambien escogi el 7 WTF nadie lo a visto? es el que muestra lo que todos queremos La Independencia(Arco de Triunfo) y el desarrollo del pais, ademas de tener muy buenas fotos, solo que la del Obelisco Bqto. no habra una mas nitida o con colores mas vivos?, igual con Mcbo. una un poco mas representativa, pero que continue en la misma tematica del petroleo!


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, allí se resume en imágenes lo que es Venezuela. Una nación que nació con la batalla de Carabobo y que ha ido creciendo gracias a su principal actividad económica.


----------



## Rbs

^^ Y lo que se celebra es eso.. la independencia.


----------



## josevaldia

​


----------



## AuriRojo

*Adoro el 3ro y el 4to..*!!!
Sin embargo me parece que, en el caso del *3ro* debería quitarse la foto de Parque Central donde aparece sucio, y cambiarla por una foto de la cima mejorada de la Torre Este... Y en vez de colocar las fotos cuadradas hacer mejor un collage sin separación (como hicieron con el *1ro* y el *2do*), o hacer las líneas diagonales, acorde a las formas de los tirantes del Puente Orinoco, por ejemplo.... 
Al *3ro * además se le puede agregar como fondo, en marca de agua, el Monumento Campo de Carabobo y quedaría excelente!!!

El *5to* me parece horrible, ni se les ocurra colocarlo!!!!!

Aún no me he decidido para votar, si no mejoran el *3ro *creo que me iré finalmente por el *4to*.


----------



## Okty1

Ok Parque Central *es así*, el concreto sucio ya es parte de la torre, me parece medio tonto tratar de disimular eso.


----------



## Bernini

AuriRojo said:


> *Adoro el 3ro y el 4to..*!!!
> Sin embargo me parece que, en el caso del *3ro* debería quitarse la foto de Parque Central donde aparece sucio, y cambiarla por una foto de la cima mejorada de la Torre Este... Y en vez de colocar las fotos cuadradas hacer mejor un collage sin separación (como hicieron con el *1ro* y el *2do*), o hacer las líneas diagonales, acorde a las formas de los tirantes del Puente Orinoco, por ejemplo....
> Al *3ro * además se le puede agregar como fondo, en marca de agua, el Monumento Campo de Carabobo y quedaría excelente!!!
> 
> El *5to* me parece horrible, ni se les ocurra colocarlo!!!!!
> 
> Aún no me he decidido para votar, si no mejoran el *3ro *creo que me iré finalmente por el *4to*.


En otras palabras, el 3ero no sirve (con todos los cambios que pediste)
El hecho de ser varias fotos, representativas es lo q lo hace interesante, las demas fotos mezcladas, intentando ser 1 skyline y sabra dios que cosa mas, lo hace CARGADO y es tanto que no dice nada =)

yo mejoraria la calidad de las fotos, de resto, 3 is the way to go


----------



## .vorolaski

El tercero fue el que mas me gusto


----------



## Supercs

> Ok Parque Central es así, el concreto sucio ya es parte de la torre, me parece medio tonto tratar de disimular eso.


En vez de disimular se puede cambiar parque central por la *Plaza O´leary* que tambien es icono caraqueño, ademas esa torre no se ve bien en banner, el estilo del banner, no tiene que ver con esa torre..



:|


----------



## FEDO

el 3ero ?... Como que va a quedar el peor, para una pagina de turismo, a lo mejor quedaría bien, originalidad?, es mas de lo mismo lo que le falta es el turpial y la orquídea, para de lo que esta trata y se habla en esta pagina, para nada me gusta!
Mas allá de si las fotos estas nítidas y claras


----------



## JRAB

^^me gusta


----------



## Occit

Ninguno me convencio. El 1 es demasiado...osea...no se agarrar 5 fotos una al lado de la otra y ya??? WTF...el 2 muy carnavalesco pero al menos un tanto mas trabajado (vote por ese, ni modo)....el 3 es bueno en concepto pero muy malas fotos escogidas (ej la torre eleval uke: hubiese preferido la BOD o que se yo)...

En fin...que gane la menos mala


----------



## Occit

*Pero tiene que necesariamente incluir la Torre Eleval???*


----------



## josevaldia

No... hay un problema con Valencia... no tiene fotos "dignas" de sus principales torres. La mejorcita nocturna era esa.


----------



## josevaldia

Yo quería poner el Arco del Triunfo pero no hay fotos nocturnas (cielo bien oscuro) de él. La BOD tampoco tiene fotos nocturnas "dignas".


----------



## Occit

Si le pones otra foto de valencia nocturna y la dejas con los bordes redondos y difuminados, cambio seguro mi voto


----------



## Rbs




----------



## SVMI95

a mi me gusto el 5to! me encanto, vote por el 3, en esta final claro.


----------



## Veejay_

No me termina de convencer esa idea del trencito. Tal vez conservando la línea pero difuminando las fotos o yuxtaponiendolas en vez de hacerlas mosaico; no sé, quizás para un futuro banner. By now, el primero.


----------



## aleCUK

esto parece es elecciones presidenciales. donde sabemos que todos los candidatos son malos pero le toca a uno votar por el menos malo. que patetico!


----------



## Rbs

Te aconsejo entonces que no votes y no abras el foro el 5 de Julio y voilá.


Es que les encanta criticar pero no hacen ni lo mínimo para "mejorar las cosas".


----------



## Dugommier

Vote por el primero. Es un diseño más minimalista. El segundo y el tercero a pesar de ser buenos tengo que admitir que el diagrama con los nombres de las ciudades le quita visibilidad a las fotos del fondo.

Enhorabuena kay:


----------



## josevaldia

aleCUK said:


> esto parece es elecciones presidenciales. donde sabemos que todos los candidatos son malos pero le toca a uno votar por el menos malo. que patetico!


¿Y tu propuesta es...?


----------



## [email protected]!

la 2 y la 3 estan muy buenas pero la primera me parecio buena tambien asi que mi voto va para la *1*


----------



## Joc_mcy

3...


----------



## Carlosx

el 3


----------



## Carlosx

y esa foto Rbs?


----------



## Vigumon

Muy bueno....., el tercero es como muy patriotico!


----------



## JRAB

^^y fuera de lo común ,el primero me gusta por que están las ciudades que me gustan (POZ,Mda,CCS,Mcb) pero es mas de lo mismo y Felicidades nuevamente josevaldia eres bueno en cuestión de banner


----------



## JRAB

Esta arrecha esa foto y se claramente se ve el numero de pisos que tiene (que no los sabia)


----------



## Spark

josevaldia said:


> Tú eres un genio con el Photoshop... ¿por qué no presentaste tus propuestas entonces? :dunno:





Rbs said:


> Es que les encanta criticar pero no hacen ni lo mínimo para "mejorar las cosas".


Ah bueno, en ninguna de las normas del foro ví algo relacionado con _"prohibido expresar su opinión personal a menos que haya tomado partido en aquello que esta criticando"_...

Yo ejerzo mi opinión sobre lo que pienso acerca de los banners porque es lo que mi voluntad desea; pero; no sabía que para poder opinar era imprescindible haber tenido que meterme de lleno en el asunto. Y como la cosa es así.. pues por simple formalidad entonces acá mi "salvoconducto" (de la misma índole tercermundista) para poder opinar:







(por lo menos este ^^ da a entender que el motivo del banner es la fecha de independencia)

...acto seguido; reitero mi opinión:* DEMASIADO NULOS* TODOS!, no voto por ninguno.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012

Si me dicen con que programa se hacen yo hago uno mejor jajajaja...

En serio...
*
2DO.*
Es demasiado igual, esos colores chillones distorcionan las imegenes de las fotos.

*3ero*
No tan malo pero todas las fotos son demasiado parecidas y esa foto de parque central no le hace justicia, patetica.

Vote por el 1...
No me gusta pero me parece el menos malo...creo quedeberia tener una mejor imagen de caracas, una mejor de la gran sabana y una imagen del pico bolivar con nieve para mostrar un contraste mejor entre paisajes.


----------



## Bernini

josevaldia said:


> ​


mantenlo simple, la 1era esta muy buena!
esa de parque central esta genial


----------



## Occit

Urbanismo tambien pueden ser Trenes y Autopistas...en Venezuela hay buenos Distribuidores por ejemplo.


----------



## Occit

EL BANNER 1 TIENE UNAS LANCHAS BIEN RURALES POR CIERTO ..."IN URBANISM WE TRUST"....NO "IN RURALISM WE TRUST".... ¬¬


----------



## danielVE64

Tomando en cuenta que no es banner de exhibición cualquiera de ciudades venezolanas sino que es el banner del 5 de julio, y que los banners 2 y 3 no solo no me gustaron en lo absoluto si no que además no identifican en NADA el gentilicio venezolano, volví a votar por el número 1, al menos tiene imágenes que representan en algo al país, más que un monton de edificios nulos.


----------



## danielVE64

La 1 está bien, y habría quedado aún mejor sí en la imagen de la flor de Bqto hubiese salido el nombre completo del país, pero igual está bastante bien. :yes:


----------



## Rbs

La idea era mostrar partes de una imágen, no todo completo.


----------



## josevaldia

Occit said:


> Urbanismo tambien pueden ser Trenes y Autopistas...en Venezuela hay buenos Distribuidores por ejemplo.


¿Cómo este?:


josevaldia said:


> ​


----------



## josevaldia

Se me chispotió... :|

​


----------



## Rbs

No es por nada pero con esos colores le quitó TODA la seriedad.


----------



## JRAB

Esa iglesia donde queda nunca la había visto ¿?


----------



## Spark

josevaldia said:


> Tráenos un ejemplo de un _banner_ del "primer" mundo con fotos de Venezuela (como que eso se repele)...
> 
> Por cierto, el primero es casi una copia de un estilo de _banners_ londinenses... ¡Que "tercermundistas" son los británicos entonces! hno:
> 
> Recuerdo que en los tiempos dorados del foro, tú nos traías unos _banners_ de la oposición venezolana... más _bananeros_ ellos imposible...


No vale la pena.. conoces un dicho que reza "_la cabra tira pal monte_"?? ...je je, aquí en este foro lleno de gente así se aplica a la perfección.

Pero bueh.. peras al olmo? :lol: 

Incluso a estas alturas *soy partidario de UNA IMAGEN DE CARACAS solamente*, pues es nuestra capital (lamentablemente), es la unica con _"escailáin"_ y es la cuna del libertador. Prefiero mil veces algo mas sobrio (aunque esta palabra sea un polo opuesto de CCS) que ese retrillado collage de afiche de metas de niña quinceañera.


----------



## josevaldia

Ya cansa leer tantas críticas destructivas y no *constructivas*. Yo no soy diseñador gráfico y tampoco tengo mucho tiempo para estar en esto, al menos he hecho algo en parte de mi tiempo libre. Hay cientos de fotos de Venezuela, he visto unas cuantas, no se imaginan cuantas... pero pocas son las apropiadas para un _banner_. Es difícil mostrar a Venezuela con una única imagen, por eso he recurrido a varias tratando de evitar recortes de objetos... he tratado de incluir lo más representativo, pero a veces me limito a las fotos disponibles. Ya veo que la preferencia tiende a ser el primero, una simple agrupación de 6 imágenes aproximadamente cuadradas y separadas por una línea blanca. Es una copia de un _banner_ londinense. Pero veo que el mayor problema son las fotos que están puestas, entonces para hacer esto un poco más *constructivo*, les propongo que elijan y posteen las fotos que quieren que aparezcan:

​


----------



## josevaldia

^^Iglesia San José en San Cristóbal, Táchira.


----------



## josevaldia

Rbs said:


> No es por nada pero con esos colores le quitó TODA la seriedad.


Son los colores de tu bandera :sleepy:


----------



## Rbs

Podrán serlo pero ya uno lo combina con "valla publicitaria" o propagandística de alguna obra a medio construir en medio de una carretera X.


----------



## josevaldia

Le falta "Gobierno Revolucionario Bolivariano Messsmo del Estado X" y el famoso "Venezuela ahora es de choros todos" :lol:


----------



## elguaroantonio

por *acidxedz* 








por Arturo Ayala


----------



## Rbs

Ya el primero fue banner.


----------



## josevaldia

*Creo que hay mejores imágenes de Caracas*

​


----------



## AmadoxP

el primero me gusta pero me gustaría mas con otra foto de parque central


----------



## AmadoxP

bueno me gustaría algo como esto.









Pd. mis disculpas al autor por alterar su banner


----------



## josevaldia

​


----------



## josevaldia

​


----------



## Occit

...y que paso por fin??? va o no va??? :?


----------



## AuriRojo

Que pasó por fin con el banner del 5 de julio?
El tema lo borraron del mapa....


----------



## Rbs

Les dije, ya se tomó la decisión, se envió y habrá que esperar hasta el día, porque así son las cosas acá que hay que tomar esas medidas, me disculpo con la gente que votó y no fueron los que postearon acá poniendo mil y un "peros".


----------



## 43:37

Me traigo este interesante post que todos deberian leer:



//MUSTANG// said:


> No me gustan las telenovelas lloronas, pero aquí vengo a meterme en la discusión... jeje.
> 
> Trataré de aportar constructivamente con mi opinión y algunos consejos:
> 
> 1. El usuario común de SSC ha ido evolucionando en sus gustos, y prefiere una toma panorámica de una ciudad llena de rascacielos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1. En su defecto, una toma panorámica de una ciudad con un bello paisaje o colores "bonitos", como los casos de Marrakesh y Fortaleza, que a simple vista se miran bien, aunque sean burdos trabajos de Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cualquier novato en Photoshop puede ver los efectos baratos en estos dos últimos banners, en los que se fueron duplicando segmentos de una misma foto. Y, sin embargo, tuvieron buenas puntuaciones, porque las fotos originales eran muy buenas.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Los collages de fotos NO gustan. Se salvan únicamente si las diversas imágenes están bien integradas entre sí. Cuando es demasiado notoria la diferencia entre las partes que componen el todo, los votos son pocos y los comentarios son despiadados.
> 
> 2.1. Jamás hay que poner fotos perfectamente delimitadas unas de otras, como en los banners de Mendoza y Silhet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.2. Cuando se integran diferentes imágenes, hay que cuidar que éstas se integren bien unas con otras. Esto no sucede en el caso de Escazú y Chiapas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.3. En el caso de El Salvador, no ayudaron los colores apastelados del conjunto (varios usuarios hicieron el comentario de que parecía una ciudad de cartón), y que los edificios están a diferentes escalas, perspectivas, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4. Evitar la inclusión de elementos que no sean arquitectónicos y de la naturaleza que circunda lo arquitectónico. No incluir escudos, banderas, nombres... ni futbolistas. Eso hace que los banners se vean algo _kitsch_. Es el caso de Escazú, El Salvador y Honduras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Si se insiste en collages, procurar que los diferentes elementos se integren tan bien unos con otros, que parezca que sí están todos juntos o, al menos, que combinen bien entre sí, como en el caso de estos dos ejemplos guatemaltecos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Regresando al punto 1: la gente quiere ver rascacielos; cientos de ellos, y mientras más altos, mejor. Y eso es algo que no tenemos en Centroamérica. Así pues, tenemos que ser creativos para mostrar nuestra belleza arquitectónica, urbana, etc. de manera tal que se equipare a una vista de una ciudad del primer mundo. La solución es contar con una MUY BUENA foto, en la que nuestros modestos skylines se vean favorecidos por una maravillosa naturaleza que los circunde: nuestros volcanes, lagos, playas, un bello atardecer, etc.
> 
> Si vemos de nuevo los banners que encabezan las puntuaciones de SSC, nos daremos cuenta de que todos son fotografías muy profesionales: magníficos colores, detalles nítidos, técnicamente impecables. Nada de fotos de celular. Así que busquemos las mejores fotos de nuestros países.
> 
> Lo que queremos es que cuando vean un banner de Centroamérica, el comentario sea "OMG!" y no "WTF?"


----------



## josevaldia

Con una buena foto se hace un buen _banner_, el problema es que no hay muchas fotos buenas. Las fotos buenas que hay no son adecuadas para un _banner_ o ya se han puesto.


----------



## Spark

La Repuvlica said:


> Me traigo este interesante post que todos deberian leer:


Se deduce por lo tanto, que lo mejor HUBIESE SIDO una sola foto (una de esas fotos  ) de una ciudad. La unica que aplicaría para eso, sería Caracas. Por ser, -repito nuevamente- la cuna del libertador, la capital, la unica con _skyline_, etc.

Por si las moscas... me cito a continuacion:


Spark said:


> Insisto... soy partidario de UNA SOLA IMAGEN de Caracas, por ser capital, por ser cuna del libertador, por ser la unica con skyline mas o menos respetable.. etc.
> 
> Esos collages, me parecen de mal gusto. Me parecen bananeros... me parece que serían una verguenza (sin por ello menospreciar a sus respectivos autores, quienes tuvieron mucha creatividad) para nuestro pais en el foro.


Pero bueh.. aparentemente yo soy una persona llena de terquedad y que busco _"imponer ideas"_ ..:lol:

Que cosas no?

..que viva la :banana:... VIVAA!!!



Rbs said:


> Les dije, ya se tomó la decisión, se envió y habrá que esperar hasta el día, *porque así son las cosas acá* que hay que tomar esas medidas, me disculpo con la gente que votó y no fueron los que postearon acá poniendo mil y un "peros".









Pd: en todo caso no vine acá a refutar nada, ya se cruzó el punto de no retorno. Simplemente doy mi apreciacion respetuosa sobre el particular.


----------



## Andrew24

Sinceramente o el foro se está poniendo muy elitista o ustedes me diran. Después de todas las directrices dadas en post anteriores sobre como deben ser los banners, y además teniendo en cuenta que se nos prohibió la inclusión de banderas o logos en los banners para el 5 de Julio, y hubo que hacer modificaciones, resulta que entro hoy y me encuentro con ese banner del día del orgullo gay. Con todo mi respeto a los homosexuales que la cosa no va con ellos, sino con la directiva de los foros de SSC, me podrían decir que rayos tiene que ver el banner de hoy con los temas de arquitectura, con tanto arcoiris y demás; porque si eso es válido, nuestra bandera y cualquier otra bandera debería estar permitida.:bash:


----------



## Andres_RoCa

^^ Porque existe una mafia gay que mueve el foro.

Yo hice dos hoy, la verdad los hice rápido y por diversión, no son ninguna obra de arte y estoy consciente de que no están compitiendo por nada ( y sí, estoy consciente de que son _collages_. Hago todas estas aclaratorias antes de que comenten con amargura o desprecio.


----------



## Occit

Andrew24 said:


> Sinceramente o el foro se está poniendo muy elitista o ustedes me diran. Después de todas las directrices dadas en post anteriores sobre como deben ser los banners, y además teniendo en cuenta que se nos prohibió la inclusión de banderas o logos en los banners para el 5 de Julio, y hubo que hacer modificaciones, resulta que entro hoy y me encuentro con ese banner del día del orgullo gay. Con todo mi respeto a los homosexuales que la cosa no va con ellos, sino con la directiva de los foros de SSC, me podrían decir que rayos tiene que ver el banner de hoy con los temas de arquitectura, con tanto arcoiris y demás; porque si eso es válido, nuestra bandera y cualquier otra bandera debería estar permitida.:bash:


Ve bien el banner...*SON RASCACIELOS!*...es decir, la tematica central del foro y algo que he notado es que la mayoria de los foristas venezolanos odian los rascacielos . Eso hace que para banners opten por paisajes y cualquier otra cursileria criolla. 

Skyscrapercity = Rascacielos. Eso si impacta en los foristas del resto del mundo. 

Debemos tomar nota de los consejos de los Centroamericanos.


----------



## aleCUK

Rbs said:


> Les dije, ya se tomó la decisión, se envió y habrá que esperar hasta el día, porque así son las cosas acá que hay que tomar esas medidas, me disculpo con la gente que votó y no fueron los que postearon acá poniendo mil y un "peros".


hahahahahahaahahahahahahaha :lol: y dime algo? el que *escogiste* es suficientemente autoctono? le preguntaste a Valdia? :lol:


----------



## RbnDanvers

Occit said:


> Ve bien el banner...*SON RASCACIELOS!*...es decir, la tematica central del foro y algo que he notado es que la mayoria de los foristas venezolanos odian los rascacielos . Eso hace que para banners opten por paisajes y cualquier otra cursileria criolla.


El se queja de las banderas... lee bien, diciendo que si la bandera gay puesta en el banner obtuvo aceptación, porque nos dicen que las banderas de nuestros países no pueden ir?

Ojo, yo también lo acoto... no estoy en contra de eso, solo que me parece hipócrita que no dejen colocar banderas y pongan luego el arcoiris... me parece demasiado élite.

Lo que es bueno para unos, es bueno para otros.


----------



## Andrew24

Exacto yo me quejo del tema de las banderas, pero bueno ya que lo mencionan la verdad formar figuras que representen edificios con palabras tampoco es que sean obras arquitectónicas. Y todo sea dicho de paso, conozco muy pocos venezolanos a los que no les gusten los rascacielos, otra cosa es que en Venezuela realmente solamente contemos con 3 a lo sumo 4 edificios que puedan entrar en esa categoría, por tanto podríamos poner pocas fotos de Venezuela que no estén repetidas. Pero bueno me reafirmo en mi comentario anterior no me pareció justo el asunto del banner.


----------



## 43:37

Dah, el banner del gay pride es una tradición como el banner alemán.

¬¬


----------



## Bernini

si les molesta un banner gay sugieron no visiten ssc.....cause u know...



Occit said:


> Ve bien el banner...*SON RASCACIELOS!*...es decir, la tematica central del foro y algo que he notado es que la mayoria de los foristas venezolanos odian los rascacielos . Eso hace que para banners opten por paisajes y cualquier otra cursileria criolla.
> 
> Skyscrapercity = Rascacielos. Eso si impacta en los foristas del resto del mundo.
> 
> Debemos tomar nota de los consejos de los Centroamericanos.


ALO? si a los foristas venezolanos les MATA un rascacielos, mas wannabe y me muero (los foristas que aman los rascacielos y pelea por colocar uno en nuestro banner, a sabiendas que....no existe tal cosa en Vzla por ahora).

NO hay opción sino optar por lo que tenemos, tan complicado es?


----------



## josevaldia

¿Que no hay rascacielos en Venezuela? ¿Ya derrumbaron Parque Central? :|

¿Cuál es la "nueva" definición de rascacielos que están manejando ustedes? Compartan para que todos aprendamos.


----------



## Bernini

josevaldia said:


> ¿Que no hay rascacielos en Venezuela? ¿Ya derrumbaron Parque Central? :|


Todavia no ^^
Antes que se malinterprete lo que yo dije, edificios si los hay, altos, pero no abundan o no forman EL skyline que muchos esperan, por eso hay que apelar a otros recursos no?


----------



## Andrew24

Spark said:


> Uju.... porque es mejor ser como Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia, etc.. :banana:
> 
> Y no se trata de politica.... el problema viene desde que eramos colonia española. Todo hubiese sido tan distinto si nos hubieran colonizado los ingleses!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pero bueh.. y sobre el banner; mejor me reservo mi comentario.


Bueno mi pana ya que haces ese comentario doy por hecho que eres blanco ¿no? Yo también lo soy, pero hay que pensar un poquito, que si nos hubieran colonizado los ingleses pues no quedarían ni la mitad de los indigenas que quedan en el amazonas, no quedaría rastro de los guajiros y habriamos sido esclavistas y racistas hasta bien entrado el siglo XX, y por supuesto ni hablar de tener población mestiza y poder salir a la calle y ver venezolanos con tantas y diversas caras. Si prefieres eso respto tu gusto, pero me parece absurdo sacar vainas históricas de hace 200 años, si nos va mal en el presente es culpa de nosotros mismos los de ahora y los de hace 30 años atrás, pero no por lo que fue hace 200 años cuando el mundo era otro y esto era puro monte y culebra.

Y en cuanto al banner ya dejé mi mensaje por el otro lado, de todas formas hay que reconocer que es muy complicado mostrar todo lo interesante de un país en un banner tan pequeño, de igual manera los comentarios han sido super estúpidos.


----------



## Carlosx

^^ el no habla de racismo si no de cultura.


----------



## Spark

Andrew24 said:


> Bueno mi pana ya que haces ese comentario doy por hecho que eres blanco ¿no? Yo también lo soy, pero hay que pensar un poquito, que si nos hubieran colonizado los ingleses pues no quedarían ni la mitad de los indigenas que quedan en el amazonas, no quedaría rastro de los guajiros y habriamos sido esclavistas y racistas hasta bien entrado el siglo XX, y por supuesto ni hablar de tener población mestiza y poder salir a la calle y ver venezolanos con tantas y diversas caras. Si prefieres eso respto tu gusto, pero me parece absurdo sacar vainas históricas de hace 200 años, si nos va mal en el presente es culpa de nosotros mismos los de ahora y los de hace 30 años atrás, pero no por lo que fue hace 200 años cuando el mundo era otro y esto era puro monte y culebra.
> 
> Y en cuanto al banner ya dejé mi mensaje por el otro lado, de todas formas hay que reconocer que es muy complicado mostrar todo lo interesante de un país en un banner tan pequeño, de igual manera los comentarios han sido super estúpidos.


Respuesta:



Carlosx said:


> ^^ el no habla de racismo si no de cultura.


Y para que entiendas; solo te doy algunos ejemplos... como estan hoy en dia los 5 o 6 paises mas importantes que fueron colonizados por Inglaterra?
Pista: Estados Unidos, Canadá, Australia, India, Nueva Zelanda... es que hasta Sudafrica e incluso el minúsculo Hong Kong..

Ahora la misma pregunta pero refiriendonos a España?
-me ahorro las "pistas"-

Ahí te lo dejo. Y aprende a leer entre lineas...


----------



## Spark

Por cierto..


----------



## Carlosx

Spark para que entienda quien???????????
eso se sabe..... jeje


----------



## Andrew24

Spark said:


> Respuesta:
> 
> 
> 
> Y para que entiendas; solo te doy algunos ejemplos... como estan hoy en dia los 5 o 6 paises mas importantes que fueron colonizados por Inglaterra?
> Pista: Estados Unidos, Canadá, Australia, India, Nueva Zelanda... es que hasta Sudafrica e incluso el minúsculo Hong Kong..
> 
> Ahora la misma pregunta pero refiriendonos a España?
> -me ahorro las "pistas"-
> 
> Ahí te lo dejo. Y aprende a leer entre lineas...


Perfecto Spark, lo de que los paises más importantes del mundo son de habla inglesa estamos de acuerdo (pero de verdad que por cifras y calidad de vida a Sudafrica ni la menciones porque su desigualdad social es peor que la nuestra) lo entendí a la primera, la cuestión es que ellos han llegado a eso con muchas exclusiones previas (que ya mencioné antes) que nosotros no hemos sufrido y vuelvo y repito, hasta cuando seguir con la paja de culpar a quien llego o hizo que hace 200 años porque si hace vamos, España es un país próspero, ordenado y poco dependiente de la importación, así que bueno más que echar la culpa de lo que nos enseñaron hace 200 años, mejor hablar de lo que no nos dio la gana de aprender en 2 siglos. Y e que hasta que no pongamos los pies en la tierra y dejemos de pensar en hace 200 años y dejemos a Bolívar descansar en paz vamos a seguir siendo la misma cagada de siempre, y si no un simple consejo, cuando puedas te das una vueltica por Madrid y luego te das una vueltica por Caracas (que si quieres te la enseño yo) y luego me cuentas el porque Madrid está excelente y hasta se da el lujo de ser candidata para unos juegos olímpicos y luego hablamos de como está Caracas de sucia y desastroza (muy a mi pesar). Así que si los maestros fueron malos, mucho peores hemos sido los alumnos.


----------



## Occit

Spark said:


> Por cierto..


Si pero solo se ve en la version venezolana de google...es decir la que tiene el *.ve*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

josevaldia said:


> Venezuela y muchos países de Latinoamérica fueron prósperos a principios del siglo XX. El problema no fue la independencia. ¿Ustedes creen que países como Inglaterra están felices por pertenecer a la UE? ¿Por qué será que Suiza no pertenece a la UE?... ¿Sabían que el RU (_UK_) quiere dejar la UE?...
> 
> El problema que tenemos es más interno, creo que la "supuesta" democracia supuso un desvío del camino hacia el desarrollo. Estamos a la deriva. ¿Cómo pasamos de ser una ciudad con tranvía a una ciudad con carritos por puesto? hno:


Y Eurovisión también. Todo por [email protected] republiquetas igualadas del este de Europa.
Y bueno, sobre el tema nuestro, mejor hispanas: our hips don't lie.



Bernini said:


> si les molesta un banner gay sugieron no visiten ssc.....cause u know...
> 
> ALO? si a los foristas venezolanos les MATA un rascacielos, mas wannabe y me muero (los foristas que aman los rascacielos y pelea por colocar uno en nuestro banner, a sabiendas que....no existe tal cosa en Vzla por ahora).
> 
> NO hay opción sino optar por lo que tenemos, tan complicado es?


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
...*sigh* Si supieras...

Es que esos bannercitos que nos propusieron... hno:
El que mandaron fué quizá el menos peor, hubiese preferido no mandar nada.


----------



## Andrew24

Bueno solamente como inciso quiero decir que el motivo de que Suiza no pertenezca a la Unión Europea no es por que Suiza viva mejor que los socios comunitarios, sino porque Suiza sigue siendo paraiso fiscal donde se pueden abrir cuentas secretas sin dar datos de procedencia del dinero y uno de los requisitos para estar en la UE era que eliminaran eso para evitar dinero de contrabando o de terrorismo y por supuesto ellos no aceptaron porque viven de eso. Si Suiza pierde eso, solamente del chocolate (con cacao venezolano por cierto) de la leche y de los relojes se morirían de hambre.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Liechtenstein es otro paraíso fiscal, en las mismas que Suiza.


----------



## jesusRGR

tanta marisquera que hablaron de los banner venezolanos que si eran un colash y no se que vaina y miren el de londres


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Y el de Londres fue muy criticado. ¬¬


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Espero que entiendan de una vez por todas que los banners tipo collage no gustan.


----------



## JRAB

Aquí traigo una panorámica de Puerto Ordaz que en mi opinión es buena para un banner y algún forista que me pueda ayudar se le agradecería










Si necesita alguna modificación me avisan


----------



## andreseloy200

*Maracaibo de noche*










Para verla mas grande:


----------



## Dugommier

Domy said:


> ^^ *Autor: Alacran *


*Postulo esta fotografía de Alacran para el próximo banner. Está espectacular* :drool:


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

Aprovechando que nuestro Salto Ángel entró en el top de las Maravillas Naturales, sería bueno crear un Banner para ayudar a promocionarlo


----------



## Andres_RoCa

No se puede, tiene que ser algo urbano.


----------



## danielVE64

I like this one...


----------



## JRAB

Buena foto pero lastimosamente no se hacer banner y los que saben estarán muy ocupados:s


----------



## Okty1

A decir verdad ya han habido banners con imagenes de Caracas muy muy similares, sería bueno mostrar alguna otra cara, si bien, en mi opinión esa vista de la ciudad y el ávila es sin duda la más representativa y más hermosa de la ciudad, también es cierto que no es la única, y el banner da una oportunidad interesante para mostrar esas otra caras no menos interesantes.


----------



## tobby_dic

jonathan arrieta said:


>


 








​Es una buena foto, quizás con unos buenos ajustes de color, quedaría mejor.​


----------



## MariaYS

Esa foto es excelente.

Sólo habría que avivarle un poquitín los colores y cambiar ese cielo nublado por uno bien azul, lo que no sé es si sirva, si fuera una panorámica


----------



## danielVE64

Okty1 said:


> A decir verdad ya han habido banners con imagenes de Caracas muy muy similares, sería bueno mostrar alguna otra cara, si bien, en mi opinión esa vista de la ciudad y el ávila es sin duda la más representativa y más hermosa de la ciudad, también es cierto que no es la única, y el banner da una oportunidad interesante para mostrar esas otra caras no menos interesantes.


Mm.. Que cara de la ciudad sugerirías?


----------



## 43:37

Hice este de Valencia con una foto que tomé meses atrás.









No se que les parece.

.


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Me parece bien, tiene muy buena resolución y balance de colores kay:
Si tienes otra fotografía similar sin vegetación en primer plano, estaría super :yes:


----------



## 43:37

In fact, le deje la vegetacion porque se me hacia un toque bonito 

A ver, este es con la otra foto.










.


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Uff, que cambio 
De todas maneras no te sugestiones con mi opinión, espera a ver que opinan los demás. En todo caso las dos fotos están excelentes, solo que a mí me gusta más sin vegetación :rock:


----------



## NgelM

me gusta el primero! y el segundo! xD me gustan los dos!! :lol: pero creo que me quedo con el primero


----------



## mauricio_t86

^^yo también me quedaría con el primero.


----------



## VLN/Edifica

Valencia.


----------



## Okty1

danielVE64 said:


> Mm.. Que cara de la ciudad sugerirías?


No se, pero precisamente eso es lo interesante, ver que se puede mostrar de la ciudad y que uno diga, oh es totalmente Caracas pero jamás se me habría ocurrido tal motivo o tal lugar para banner... No se, se me ocurre asi por encimita, que un banner street level de Caracas se vería sexy.


----------



## danielVE64

^^
jajaja sexy, tienes razón, de hecho yo también pienso que el típico banner con vista a El Avila ya está muy repetido.. El street level sería genial!


De los de Valencia me gusto más el primero, la vegetación le da un toque agradable al banner, aunque el segundo tiene mejor iluminación.. Los dos son buenos.


----------



## NgelM

me emociona la idea del banner de Caracas a street level, ya quiero ver las propuestas.


----------



## FEDERATOR

La Repuvlica said:


> Hice este de Valencia con una foto que tomé meses atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No se que les parece.
> 
> .


Voto por este con el toque natural.


----------



## elguaroantonio

ccs
por Kake Garcia 

sirve?









por rufian


----------



## Dugommier

¡La primera está requeteufoarre****ma!
¡La quiero hecha banner! :happy:


----------



## Okty1

Mm esta finísima como foto, pero para banner solo serían un montón de lucecitas mínimas. La segunda en cambio me parece suuuuper buena, y hacerla un banner sería un gesto reflexivo sobre lo dramático de la vida en las ciudades en contraste de lo hipersuperficial de los skylines perfectos.


----------



## #obert

De la primera imágen recuerdo haber visto ya un banner muy parecido a ese de Caracas. La segunda imágen me gusta, me gustaría ver un banner de Caracas así.


----------



## Dugommier

También puede ser la segunda imágen pero de noche :yes:
A los turistas les llama mucho la atención las lucecitas encendidas como pesebre.


----------



## chosebus

hacer uno asi creo que no seria dificl desde uno de los edificios de la calle 3 de la utbina...donde se tiene enfrente toda la franja de petare....o de repente desde la Cota Mil...sentido Este, donde se ve de foondo Petare y un poco mas aca la ciudad "formal".... me encanta la idea


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Casualmente estas fotos fueron tomadas en la calle 3 de la Urbina :lol:


















^^
Cruzando el puente estará una estación del CableTren :nuts:


----------



## elguaroantonio

esta foto siempre me ha parecido mas interesante para un banner








por Egarces


----------



## Veejay_

elguaroantonio said:


> por rufian





Okty1 said:


> Mm esta finísima como foto, pero para banner solo serían un montón de lucecitas mínimas. La segunda en cambio me parece suuuuper buena, y hacerla un banner sería un gesto reflexivo sobre lo dramático de la vida en las ciudades en contraste de lo hipersuperficial de los skylines perfectos.


ADORO LA IDEA; siempre lo he querido, POR FAVOR, POR FAVOR. Esas construcciones son súper icónicas, es que si lo que más representa la ciudad; feas o pobres no importa, son arrechísimas. Ese banner sería chulísimo.


----------



## Dugommier

Podría ser del sector de San Agustín. Se aprovecharían en una misma toma las torres de Parque Central y el cerro.


----------



## Rbs

Aqui unas propuestas bananeras 





































Personalmente me encantó la 2da


----------



## Dugommier

C'est magnifique!.
Pura arquitectura hágalo usté mesmo xD.


----------



## Veejay_

Lástima que los colores de la 3ra y 4ta no son mejores... Amo esa foto. Propongo que busquemos una foto así bien impactante, y que al momento de subir el banner _racontemos_ un poquito sobre el tipo de construcción.

La primera y la segunda están arrechas, pero, coño, no es el point. Nosotros la entendemos pero no sé si el resto.


----------



## NgelM

me gustan! o el segundo o el tercero..


----------



## Dugommier

Yo prefiero que se elabore una buena foto donde se vea una panorámica completa desde el pie de la montaña hasta la cima. Yo podría colaborar.


----------



## Veejay_

^ Sí, también es buena idea










¿No es adorable?


----------



## Rbs

^ Esa si no me gusta, apostaría por algo más artístico.

Una idea algo retro desde la Vargas de Barquisimeto


----------



## Dugommier

Veejee por favor que sea de lejitos. A nadie le gusta que le acerquen la cámara a la nariz y que se le vean los barros :wink2:


----------



## Veejay_

JAJAJAJA  amaría


----------



## #obert

Me gusta la idea del 3 y 4 banner aunque esos dos sinceramente no se ven nada bien, el angulo de la foto no me gusta y bueno no es precisamente la mejor foto para hacer un banner, la idea es excelente, me encanta.




Veejay_ said:


> ^ Sí, también es buena idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No es adorable?


JAJAJAJA esto personalmente me encanta, aunque se que a casi nadie le gustará... Es tan Caracas esa imágen que cualquier persona que haya venido alguna vez a Caracas ve el banner y rápidamente identifica la ciudad, como ya dijeron es realmente un ícono.


----------



## Andrew24

Pana si, lamentablemente es demasiado Caracas, pero digo yo, y es sólo mi opinión, aunque la foto en sí me gusta, pero no me parece conveniente mandarla como banner, no se, bastante pena ajena sufrimos en el exterior por otras causas, como para además colaborar nosotros a eso.


----------



## #obert

En ningún momento dije que la mandaran como banner, ni que quería un banner con esa foto, sólo que me gustó la foto y me parece realmente un ícono, más nada...


----------



## elguaroantonio

por Miguel Kudry 
esta tambien queda genial, y si me parece buena idea el banner, es _"socialista"_









por jhondasilva


----------



## Yongo

<3


----------



## Supercs

>


^^ Por favor esta imagen nó! ¿Eso es el departamento de Cochabamba en bolivia? :nuts:

_PD: Una toma nocturna quedaria mucho mejor, a los foristas extrajeros les gusta las luces amontonadas ..:lol:_


----------



## Veejay_

elguaroantonio said:


> por Miguel Kudry
> esta tambien queda genial, y si me parece buena idea el banner, es _"socialista"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por jhondasilva


WOW, están arrechísimas, la primera me fascina, podríamos arreglarle el color para resaltarla y quedaría EXCELENTE.

¿Por qué no enviar esto como banner? ¿es menos Venezuela que lo demás? Ya dejen de tener pena por lo que somos. Eso es MUCHO más Venezuela que un banner de edificios bonitos y luces que esconden lo que se ve de día. 

Si hablan paja que hablen.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Supercs said:


> ^^ Por favor esta imagen nó! ¿Eso es el departamento de Cochabamba en bolivia? :nuts:


Eso es VENEZUELA. Y mucho de eso se ha reproducido durante nuestro perfecto gobierno actual, así que adóralo.

La foto es buena, lo malo es los colores.


----------



## Okty1

Me gusta como queda en blanco y negro, hace que el banner parezca mas reflexivo que burlón o ingenuamente tercermundista, así quedaría versión banner de la de veejay, aunque la segunda de guaroantonio funciona casi igual:










Hice pruebitas con otras imagenes que hay por ahí










Esta me gusta por el contraste del club con la piscina y el barrio, no es un montaje, la foto es así tal cual:










Una nocturna:










Y esta que no funciona como banner por no haber tenido el tamaño suficiente, por lo que la tuve que agrandar, pero la pongo aquí para reforzar mi idea de que un banner puede ser bien caraqueño sin tener la silueta del ávila, estoy seguro de que con eso en mente podemos lograr un banner excelente y para nada clichoso.


----------



## Veejay_

Están muy buenas; la segunda me gustó mucho. Creo que vamos orientados en la idea del próximo banner 

No tiene que llamarse Caracas. Puede llamarse _Barrios de Caracas_ o algo por el estilo. Así no vendemos la idea de que toda Caracas es así.

Chequen esta: http://www.iaacblog.com/2009thesisproject/tp3/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/barrios_caracas.jpg

La imagen es enorme y los colores vivos; estuve jugando a reducirla y cortarle pedazos; si quieren jugar con ella ahí está.


----------



## Okty1

Veejay_ said:


> No tiene que llamarse Caracas. Puede llamarse _Barrios de Caracas_ o algo por el estilo. Así no vendemos la idea de que toda Caracas es así.


Pensé exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## #obert

Todos los que colocó Okty están perfectos menos el último, me gustan más los tres primeros, están arrechísimos esos tres <3


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Yo prefiero uno más de lejitos y amplio, a este estilo:



>


----------



## Veejay_

Lo bueno de eso es que se da una idea de la magnitud de esas urbanizaciones...


----------



## Rbs

Pero está inclinada.


----------



## Veejay_

Tiene que ser una foto como esa, pero no esa


----------



## Okty1

Yo prefiero una donde se aprecie más el detalle de los ranchos que la magnitud abarcan.


----------



## Rbs

^ Adhiero


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Veejay_ said:


> Lo bueno de eso es que se da una idea de la magnitud de esas urbanizaciones...





Veejay_ said:


> Tiene que ser una foto como esa, pero no esa


Yo voy con esta idea mejor.


----------



## #obert

*Dos que hice del Skyline de Altamira...*




















Intenté arreglarlos un poco con photoshop pero me quedaron peor lol, decidí dejarlos así...


Me gusta más el segundo...


----------



## tatovzla

Otro de Ccs









foto original
by: mandalaverde


----------



## JRAB

De los de Ccs me guta el primero de Obert y el nocturno de tatovzla


----------



## #obert

El último banner no me gusta mucho, parece que Caracas estuviera incendiandose :S


----------



## 43:37

En blanco y negro se ven mejor los banners, Okty.



Rbs said:


> Personalmente me encantó la 2da


Adhiero.


----------



## Okty1

Opino igual, Repuvlica.


----------



## Veejay_

Lo que no me agrada del aéreo es que parece cualquier otra cosa, containers, basura, tu vois


----------



## chosebus

si vale...esa esta buenisima....esa ES la foto


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Se ve bien.


----------



## Veejay_

Está bueñísima, me gusta. Falta ver si la aceptañ coñ esas letras.


----------



## Rbs

Un banner guaro


----------



## JRAB

A color como que se vería mejor^^


----------



## elguaroantonio

que paso con el banner, lo van a mandar ¿?


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Mándenlo, a riesgo. Puede que guste, puede que no.


----------



## Dugommier

Pero hay una cosa muy importante que se debe hacer: pedirle permiso al autor de la foto y posteriormente citarlo en la leyenda del banner.


----------



## Veejay_

Coñ citarlo es suficieñte. It's cesarSILVA, bitch.


----------



## Dugommier

Ok, entonces: ¿quién se encargaría de enviarlo a los administradores?, ¿cualquiera de nosotros?.

Perdon por la novatada pero es que nunca he participado en esto.


----------



## Rbs

Ya lo mandé hace como 3 días.


----------



## Veejay_

<33333333


----------



## Okty1

Eco de pana no me gusta sobre todo por el edificio que esta en primer plano todo deconstruído.


----------



## Rbs

Deconstruido o en construcción? de eso se trata éste foro, no?


----------



## Yongo

¿CUÁL MANDARON? ¿EL DE BARQUISIMETO? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

quiero el de Ccs


----------



## Dugommier

¿Robert para qué fecha lo publican?
Ay Okty de eso se trata, de mostrar nuestras infraviviendas a la oligarquía internacional . Además el montaje está _de pinga_.


----------



## Okty1

^^ Yo me refería al de barquisimeto! los banners de los barrios estan geniales.

Ahorita que detallo bien el de barquisimeto veo que hay una grúa, pero de verdad que es muy obtrusivo, y si no se detalla bien mas bien parece un edificio abandonado/bombardeado, siento que jode el bonito skyline, just my opinion. Yo no soy de esos que se infartan porque hablen mal de nuestros banners.


----------



## 43:37

Pero esta torcido y Aurirojo morirá de infarto.


----------



## Rbs

Dejen el drama, igual no fue ese el que envié.


----------



## Supercs

>


Por andar buscando, el barrio mas llamativo, se olvidaron de este banner, que esta cheveree... lo deberian de enviar tambien


----------



## elzon

jonathan arrieta said:


> Aquí traigo una panorámica de Puerto Ordaz que en mi opinión es buena para un banner y algún forista que me pueda ayudar se le agradecería
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si necesita alguna modificación me avisan


Esta foto me parece muy buena para que por primera vez se logre colocar un banner de Puerto Ordáz. Si algún forista pudiera acomodarlo lo agradecería y ojalá algún moderador lo tome en cuenta para que pueda colocarse como banner principal del foro :banana:


----------



## NgelM

por cierto mandaron el de Valencia?


----------



## Rbs

Uno más de Krackass


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Está super refrescante kay:


----------



## Domy

^^ de verdad.. me gusta mucho


----------



## chosebus

Rbs said:


> Uno más de Krackass


esto es desde mi edificio!! bueno,,desde mi conjunto..yo vivo en la otra torre


----------



## Marc05

Estoy impresionado con el banner de hoy.


----------



## Rbs

Chose si fue desde tu casa que tomaste aquellas fotos donde salía la Previsora y PC, destácate con unas buenas ahí que estén derechas, traté de hacer algo con la que colocaste aquella vez pero me fue algo difícil.

Con exposición de 20s de noche se vería arrechísima.


----------



## chosebus

vale...robert!! lo intentare...ahorita ando despechao por el juego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuriRojo

Deberían poner otro barrio, esta vez de Petare.... para que compita en votación con el de hoy...


----------



## josevaldia

Ya que están de moda los barrios, aquí uno de Maracaibo:


----------



## Veejay_

Yo creo que lo siguieñte que podemos hacer es mañdar uña foto vieja, sepia o black añd white, de alguña coñstruccióñ arrechísima eñ los 50 <3 que si Sabaña Grañde o el Ceñtro Simoñ Bolivar; algo bieñ Historic Oil 50's Boom


----------



## chosebus

esta bonito ese de Maracaibo!!! muy clorinchero tipico!!!.

yo creo que habria que ensayar uno con la Estancia o el Parque del Este como base....es decir...algo de verde intenso...y de fondo, edificios!!!...inclusive....parque los caobos como base....voya buscar una foto que tengo por ahi a ver..los caobos-parque central


----------



## elzon

Aquí 2 banner de Puerto Ordáz, a ver que le parecen






















Ambos reflejan la panorámica de Alta Vista


----------



## JRAB

^^Me quedo con el segundo


----------



## Carlosx

este modificado podria ser un banner para Valencia


----------



## MariaYS

Carlos, podrías pasar el vínculo para verla full screen? (ojo, no pongas la imagen, sólo la URL que se ve que es inmensa y modificaría mucho el scroll)


----------



## Carlosx

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn24/carlosxmrcy/Panorama41.jpg


----------



## Joc_mcy

Tuve un pequeño lapsus mental, en el que primero pense que era alguna parte de CCS pero me faltaron edificios, luego inmediatamente vino MCY pero ese valle tan amplio y bueno no me cuadraba, hasta que vi la camoruco y detalle otros edificios y dije norf! es VLN.. todo eso en 2 segundo que de pinga la mente humana xD.. quiero una compu asi... jajaja


----------



## MariaYS

Porque no leíste debajo del banner. Buuu desperdiciaste dos segundos de tu vida.


----------



## Carlosx

Jose fratè te pasas xD.
menos mal q solo fueron 2 segundos.


----------



## Joc_mcy

MariaYS said:


> Porque no leíste debajo del banner. Buuu desperdiciaste dos segundos de tu vida.


La pano distrajo mi mente Maria jejeje... y si Carlos si hubiesen sido mas de 3 segundos, me hubiese dado pena postear XD..

Buena pic:cheers:


----------



## elguaroantonio

una foto asi de caracas seria buen banner :cheers:


----------



## MariaYS

Demasiado buena, me encanta!


----------



## Supercs

*Propongo esta imagen para un Banner de Valencia 
*









*Cortesía de :Carlosx*


----------



## NgelM

es buena! pero no se.. cuando se reduzca a tamaño banner se verán muchas lucecitas.. la anterior propuesta para banner de valencia era buenísima.. hno: no se que paso con eso


----------



## NgelM

modifiqué este que propuso carlosx en la pagina anterior...


----------



## Carlosx

^^ que programas usas para hacer banner bro?. 
Mis fotos por aqui


----------



## NgelM

eso es Paint :lol:


----------



## MariaYS

Paint no reduce imágenes tan fácilmente, eso es mocosoft office picture manager


----------



## NgelM

ya la imagen estaba reducida.. lo que hice fue recortarla  es paint


----------



## Dugommier

El problema con Paint es que para reducir las imágenes proporcionalmente al tamaño del banner es misión imposible.

Hay otra alternativa para editar imágenes completamente gratuita. Se llama GIMP.

Acá te dejo el link : *http://www.gimp.org/*


----------



## NgelM

ahh no sabia que habia un tamaño especifico! de cuanto es?


----------



## Dugommier

^^719 pixeles de ancho por 123 pixeles de alto.


----------



## Carlosx

Ese de valencia deberian enviarlo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlosx

^^ Rbs soy yo el autor de la foto, luego coloco el link de photobucket sera.


----------



## Rbs

Por favor ahora en administración nos dieron como requisito IMPRESCINDIBLE la fuente de la imágen, así que no puedo enviar nada sin el link ni nombre del autor.

Por favor carlosx postea la página de donde lo sacaste


----------



## Jorgitox91

por alacran.

diganme que esta imagen del este de ccs no esta genial?? seria lo contraposicion a la foto de los ranchos!! xD


----------



## Rbs

Pero la calidad no es la mejor, he visto mejores de alacrán.


----------



## JRAB

*Banner para Ciudad Guayana o Puerto Ordaz*

1-










2-










3-









*Autor de Fotos:* Jonathan Arrieta
*Autor de Banner:* Elzon


Espero que algún moderador se digne a opinar y decidir para enviar algunos de esos o de los dos anteriores ya que podría ser el primer Banner de esta ciudad


----------



## Rbs

Ya hemos enviado 2 la última semana, así que no creo que por un tiempo más acepten (de ser aceptadas las 2 anteriores).

Jonathan nos gustaría saber de quién son esos banners que mandaste a moderación.


----------



## JRAB

La foto del banner del atardecer es del Flickr:
*Autor*:Jase036

La foto de alta vista de día es de la pagina web de la torre Bell que tienen fotos de la vista que tendrá la torre y las tome, hice las panorámicas y elzon hiso el banner.


----------



## Carlosx

Este es un banner de maracay para enviarlo, fue discutido en privado por los Maracayeros y algunos extranjeros invitados xD Amado por muchos, gustado por algunos y odiado por pocos hahahaha .​









espero comentarios del publico en contra o favor Que dicen?


----------



## MariaYS

No me gusta, creo que ya habíamos dicho por qué ¿Cuál es la insistencia?

¿De verdad tanto te cuesta dejar por fuera algunos edificios de la izquierda?


----------



## Carlosx

A ti Maria fueron 2 votos en contra, 4 votos a favor, 2 opiniones de gusto con alguna q otra cosa y 2 no opinaron, por eso lo subo aquí a ver que dice el resto de los foristas Venezolanos.


----------



## MariaYS

whatever


----------



## ZerOne

Es *horrible* no me gusta esa foto y ya expliqué por qué en un PM

Está distorcionada y los edificios se ven más alargados de lo que son, además no se ve nítida. Creo que hay muchas mejores fotos que esa para un banner, como por ejemplo la del banner de Maracay de hace algunos años que era esta:










Creo que se debería SUPERAR ese banner con una foto MEJOR, no peor


----------



## Carlosx

ya estan los dos votos en contra!


----------



## MariaYS

Yo no sabía que Maracay tenía torres estrechas y montañas sobre los 5000 msnm


----------



## Carlosx

^^ a ti lo que no te gusta es que no sale la soledad o la arboleda
(zerone)
Esa es la original


----------



## ZerOne

^^Pues fíjate que la original se ve mejor que esa cosa estirada y desproporcionada de arriba. Y para mandar cualquier cosa es mejor no mandar nada.


----------



## MariaYS

Carlos a mí me gusta la foto, me gusta la vista, amé las montañas, lo que NO me gusta es la distorsión, por meter un par de edificios altos estrechas la imagen. 










Último post, me parece vergonzoso (y es carne para los zamuros) tratar este tema acá.


----------



## ZerOne

MariaYS said:


> Último post, me parece vergonzoso (y es carne para los zamuros) tratar este tema acá.


Por supuesto, pero como las cosas se hacen a las carreras y apresuradas siempre se termina cagandola


----------



## AuriRojo

ZerOne said:


> Es *horrible* no me gusta esa foto y ya expliqué por qué en un PM
> 
> Creo que hay muchas mejores fotos que esa para un banner, como por ejemplo la del banner de Maracay de hace algunos años que era esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que se debería SUPERAR ese banner con una foto MEJOR, no peor


Manuel, si a ver vamos esos 19 edificios de La Soledad que aparecen en ese banner no representan tanto a la ciudad como el banner que propone Carlos. No niego que fue bonita esa foto que salió en ese entonces, pero tampoco fue la gran cosa. 
Pienso que con algunas correcciones el banner de Carlos puede mejorarse y *superar mil veces* ese que colocaste.. saludos... 

Maria, tampoco es necesario que seas tan ácida...

Carlos, está muy bien la toma, sin embargo creo que con los ajustes la distorsión no mejoró como pensamos que mejoraría ... Sin embargo no te preocupes que tenemos material para superarlo 2 mil % y evitar que te destruyan y pisoteen la iniciativa que siempre has tenido desde que entraste al foro.. saludos!!!!!


----------



## ZerOne

^^Aqui nadie está hablando si son 19, 4, 25 o 169 edificios Daniel. Aqui estoy hablando de la belleza y nitidéz de la foto, de la calidad. La que proponen me parece horrible por lo distorcionada que está y punto. Así fuese de LA COROMOTO si está bien tomada y se ve bonita la apoyaré, asi que dejen esa paja de que si es que no sale el norte o el este, por favor...

Repito, hay miles de fotos hasta tomadas por el mismo Carlos que son mejores que esa.


----------



## JRAB

Ya yo he hablado con Carlosx y e insistido que un buen banner saldría de las mil y una foto que han tomado de Mcy desde el Henri


----------



## MariaYS

Me apego al comentario de ZerOne, Carlos, vamos chamo, más fotos! postea todas las que nos mostraste por MP, tienes fotos 1000 veces mejores que esa.

Esa es espectacular pero sin ajustes de resolución -así al 100%- no en un banner de 719 x 123 pxl.

Discúlpame por los comentarios pesados.


----------



## Carlosx

De todos los banner los q gustaron fueron estos en mayor o menor medida sin orden de importancia











































































PD: TOdas les gustaron almenos a alguna persona como favorita desde Mcibo hasta guayana, solo a una persona no le gusto ninguna foto..........


----------



## JRAB

me gusta el primero y el segundo^^


----------



## FEDO

... el 1ero


----------



## Espasa

Bueno muchachos felicitaciones a todos, los banner de Venezuela son excelentes.


----------



## elzon

Carlosx said:


> De todos los banner los q gustaron fueron estos en mayor o menor medida sin orden de importancia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: TOdas les gustaron almenos a alguna persona como favorita desde Mcibo hasta guayana, solo a una persona no le gusto ninguna foto..........


A mí me gusta son estos dos :cheers:


----------



## AuriRojo

MariaYS said:


> Carlos a mí me gusta la foto, me gusta la vista, amé las montañas, lo que NO me gusta es la distorsión, *por meter un par de edificios altos estrechas la imagen. *


Y aquí tu los estás achatando, o sea lo contrario.


----------



## AuriRojo

Carlosx said:


> De todos los banner los q gustaron fueron estos en mayor o menor medida sin orden de importancia


A mi me gustan estos... y de todos prefiero el primero, lástima el edificio viejo (y "x") que aparece en primer plano..

El segundo banner tiene los edificios achatados.... lleva la toma hasta Residencias Coromar (es el edif. blanco al frente del edificio inconcluso) y creo que saldrá perfecta... ni modo, hay que quitar las Cantaclaro...

La nocturna está espectacular....

El cuarto y el quinto banner: edificios achatados.

Y el último, bueno nos quedaron alargados.. saca las Cantaclaro y lleva la toma hasta Res. Coromar.


Saludos Carlos.....

Te enviaré una sugerencia por Mensaje Privado, de las tomas del domingo....


----------



## Rbs

La única que tiene buena calidad es la primera, de resto, muy pixeladas y dudo que las acepten, con ésto creo que te respondo a tu PM carlosx.


----------



## AuriRojo

Carlos, ajusta esta al tamaño para banner...
la proporción ancho x alto está más o menos bien... solo falta algún pequeño ajuste y luego reducirla al tamaño de banner..


----------



## Rbs

Color de la ciudad muy azulado, si lo ajustan, podría.


----------



## Carlosx

vista al norte desde el sur-este









hasta aqui daniel es que queda bien hasta el calvario









igualmente esta daniel










esta es de joc_mcy de noche desde la cooperativa










y estan son nocturnas




























y estas son las otras 2 que gustaron de día
















PD: la foto que tomó Daniel en el cerro con nosotros el domingo esta noche se modifica


----------



## Carlosx

Rbs said:


> con ésto creo que te respondo a tu PM carlosx.


si me respondes CNE, señor rector.:lol:
ahí esta el resto Rbs que dices?


----------



## MariaYS

AuriRojo said:


> Y aquí tu los estás achatando, o sea lo contrario.


Ese banner no es mío, es de Carlos, el mío es este y esta *perfectamente proporcionado*:










Como te darás cuenta la diferencia -en proporción porque la resolución (del mío) es terrible- es poca.


----------



## MariaYS

Carlos puedes cortarle un poco el fondo (abajo) y añadir más montaña de esta (arriba)?


----------



## Joc_mcy

Esa ultima foto del post anterior, si mal no recuerdo es mia y si no pues tengo una igual tomada el mismo dia con carlosx!.. pues comento una anécdota, mi foto que es casi identica por no decir la misma a esta la vi en la gran vaya publicitaria hace unos meses atras, obviamente no disfrute derechos de autor ni mucho menos pero solo verla me causo mucha alegria, en relacion con la patetica disputa que tienen mis paisanos pues mi opinion es que el unico banner digno de representar a Maracay es este ultimo!


----------



## Espasa

Me entero que existian votaciones de banner será en el proximo...


----------



## Carlosx

lo intentare maria


----------



## Carlosx

Jose tu modestia me deslumbroooo!! hahahahahah xD


----------



## AuriRojo

MariaYS said:


> Ese banner no es mío, es de Carlos, el mío es este y esta *perfectamente proporcionado*:


El tuyo lo veo igual achatado...



MariaYS said:


> Carlos puedes cortarle un poco el fondo (abajo) y añadir más montaña de esta (arriba)?





Carlosx said:


> lo intentare maria


Inténtalo Carlos, creo que ese banner nos gusta a todos..


----------



## MariaYS

AuriRojo said:


> El tuyo lo veo igual achatado...


El ojo te está engañando, repito, no está achatado, alcancé las medidas oficiales (719x123) reduciendo por porcentaje y luego recortando.

Los que saben pueden dar fe de lo que escribo.


----------



## Carlosx

Maria así
tanto para 1 como pa el otro


----------



## NgelM

me gustan todos  ya a Maracay le toca su banner otra vez..


----------



## MariaYS

Me encantaron los tres, joder a ahora por cuál me decido? 

El segundo, ese es el que más me gusta

BTW, mira este de Aurirojo:


----------



## Carlosx

^^ maria el 3ero mio es de Daniel, el tuyo esta mejor pero tiene mucho color.

el 1ero ya tiene proporciones perfectas, el cielo esta azulitooo, las nubes parecen algodon, hay neblina a la izquierda, los edificios se ven normales y la vista abarca desde los edificios de la coromoto a los edificios de parque aragua, es la imagen que cualquier persona que entrara a maracay por la autopista los aviadores observaría.

el segundo es la vista que se tendrá desde el ferrocarril  cuando se este llegando al distribuidor de palo negro.

y el 3ero pues a nadie le recomiendo llegar hasta ahí para ver esa hermosa y unica vista no hay camino, hay monte de 3 metros, mosquitos, coquitos, garrapatas,etc. xD, se ve nuestra ciudad hacia el lago






Carlosx said:


> Maria así
> tanto para 1 como pa el otro





Carlosx said:


> vista al norte desde el sur-este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasta aqui daniel es que queda bien hasta el calvario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> igualmente esta daniel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta es de joc_mcy de noche desde la cooperativa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y estan son nocturnas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y estas son las otras 2 que gustaron de día
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: la foto que tomó Daniel en el cerro con nosotros el domingo esta noche se modifica


----------



## MariaYS

te lo voy a pasar por MP al 100% pero sin modificaciones en el color para que vos lo ajustes.


----------



## Carlosx

OK va!


----------



## tobby_dic

elzon said:


> A mí me gusta son estos dos


Asi es.. del primer lote que mostraron, los aceptables son el 1ero y el 5to. Y ahora, este último que sacaron en base a la foto que estaba azulada. Tiene un pedacito interesante en la esquina derecha inferior, montañoso. Alguno de esos 3 debe ser.

Deberían mostrar uno de PLC.


----------



## AuriRojo

MariaYS said:


> BTW, mira este de Aurirojo:


Esta me gusta bastante, pero tiene los colores muy exagerados Maria.... hay que bajarle un poco el color.


----------



## AuriRojo

Carlosx said:


> Maria así
> tanto para 1 como pa el otro


Entendiste mal... Maria quiso decir más montaña hacia arriba, no más montaña hacia la derecha....
En este banner sacaste a la Cosmopolitan y compañía...!!!


----------



## danielVE64

Carlosx said:


>


Amé estos! Unas sugerencias...

- El 1ero tiene unos colores muy bonitos, el cielo está espectacular
- El 2do no es TAN bonito como los demás, puede ser un 3
- El 3ro habría que ajustarle un poquito los colores, pero sin duda la perspectiva de la foto es genial, sino la mejor. Si apareciera un poco más de montaña, por todo el borde inferior del banner, sería aún más lindo.
- El 4to también es lindo, pero concuerdo en que hay que recortar un poco de abajo y que se note más la cordillera detrás de la ciudad.

Cualquiera es buena elección!


----------



## Carlosx

Necesito que Jose me pase la foto que tomo, Jose tienes las fotos guardadas para hacer la panoramica de nuevo?????? Jose tienes la cordillera. Daniel no pude hacer nada, necesito otra toma desde alla!!!!!!!!!!

Amo las montañas y el cielo del primero con la city de fondo.

Tobby desde donde?


----------



## MariaYS

acá está

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp162/Joc_mcy/P1050938Composicin.jpg


----------



## Carlosx

maria pero esa toma, no tiene mas montañas quedaria igual


----------



## MariaYS

quita un poco de abajo, dale un poco más a los lados, ajusta un poco el tamaño y lo obtendrás, yo lo hice, pero con un programa cafre.


----------



## Carlosx

Bueno mañana lo intentare a ver que da


----------



## JRAB

*Banner de Ciudad Guayana para enviar dentro de dos meses*, el primero me gusta bastante y el segundo es bien colorido 



















Banners hechos por el forista Carlosx


----------



## Rbs

El primero por favor, no más commieblocks de los 80


----------



## MariaYS

opino igual.


----------



## JRAB

Perdonen mi ignorancia pero no entiendo?


----------



## MariaYS

que mejor el primero que el segundo Jonathan, el segundo muestra un grupo de edificios de los 80 que pueden ser muy duramente criticados mientras que el primero tiene un conjunto de elementos que lo hacen llamativo: el sol, la laguna (esa es la laguna que se ve desde los aliviaderos de macagua, no?), la silueta de la ciudad...

Eso al menos opino yo.


----------



## elguaroantonio

+1 el primero :yes:

el segundo uke:


----------



## Carlosx

Ahora si María?    
es este 

Atardecer sobre la ciudad y el parque nacional









moderaciónnn??????


----------



## MariaYS

Carlosx said:


> Ahora si María?
> es este


No me pidas permiso, mi único mérito es haberme salido con la mía 

Apoyo ese banner, las montañas y el cielo se ven muy bien (ideas mías o iba a caer un aguacero al este). Venga, que al menos un 3.5 tiene que sacar.


----------



## JRAB

MariaYS said:


> que mejor el primero que el segundo Jonathan, el segundo muestra un grupo de edificios de los 80 que pueden ser muy duramente criticados mientras que el primero tiene un conjunto de elementos que lo hacen llamativo: el sol, la laguna (esa es la laguna que se ve desde los aliviaderos de macagua, no?), la silueta de la ciudad...
> 
> Eso al menos opino yo.


A ok gracias yo opino igual


----------



## Rbs

Carlosx said:


> Ahora si María?
> es este
> 
> Atardecer sobre la ciudad y el parque nacional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderaciónnn??????





MariaYS said:


> No me pidas permiso, mi único mérito es haberme salido con la mía
> 
> Apoyo ese banner, las montañas y el cielo se ven muy bien (ideas mías o iba a caer un aguacero al este). Venga, que al menos un 3.5 tiene que sacar.


No sé yo no lo veo así, el banner se parece al de Cali de hace unos días, además la foto podría acomodarse un poco ya que está inclinada hacia la derecha.


----------



## Carlosx

hahaha María si iba a caer un palo de agua, pero a la final no xD.

Bueno Rbs, se acomoda y listo 
Tiene ciertoo parecido pero no es igual, los colores, la hora, la cantidad de edificios, lo hacen variar, etc.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20091125


----------



## Espasa

Es un buen banner, deberian dejarlo asi... que se parece o no se parece, va más alla del magistral banner... otras percepciones lo verian como un buen aguinaldo de la ciudad de Maracay PARA TODO EL planeta...


----------



## elzon

jonathan arrieta said:


> *Banner de Ciudad Guayana para enviar dentro de dos meses*, el primero me gusta bastante y el segundo es bien colorido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banners hechos por el forista Carlosx





MariaYS said:


> que mejor el primero que el segundo Jonathan, el segundo muestra un grupo de edificios de los 80 que pueden ser muy duramente criticados mientras que el primero tiene un conjunto de elementos que lo hacen llamativo: el sol, la laguna (esa es la laguna que se ve desde los aliviaderos de macagua, no?), la silueta de la ciudad...
> 
> Eso al menos opino yo.


Estoy totalmente deacuerdo, el primer banner refleja el atardecer guayanés y las caraterísticas que representan son muy llamativas.
El segundo hace notar toda la arquitectura brutalista de la ciudad, todos los edificios que salen en este banner fueron construidos entre 1977 y 1988, a excepción de la Torre Vinsoca que se terminó este año.
Me quedo con el primero


----------



## danielVE64

A ver que les parece estos banners que hice de Caracas? :colgate:













Hice otros cuantos más, pero estos fueron los que más me gustaron. Por cierto, me gustó más el anterior de Maracay, con sus colores originales...


----------



## NgelM

^^ me gustan bastante el segundo, el tercero y el ultimo


----------



## Dugommier

De Ciudad Guayana me gusta el primero, mientras que el de Caracas el último :yes:.


----------



## Carlosx

Estos son los 3 que mas gustaron de aquí sale el banner y ya.(claro mejorando el color dependiendo)




























PD: De Caracas el utimo o el 3ero, de Cd Guayana el 1ero.


----------



## MariaYS

De Maracay este:









De Caracas este:









De Ciudad Guayana este:


----------



## Carlosx

^^ María el de Jose sale mas arriba, pero esta chueco. este esta mas derecho solo falta una cosinha


----------



## JRAB

De Maracay:









De Caracas:



De mi ciudad:


----------



## MariaYS

Carlosx said:


> ^^ María el de Jose sale mas arriba, pero esta chueco. este esta mas derecho solo falta una cosinha












Ve la diferencia entre ambos, el tuyo es más nítido pero en el de José hay más montañas.


----------



## Espasa

Muy buenos todos los banners


----------



## Carlosx

Bueno pero es mas nitido, nos califican las montañas o el urbanismo?


----------



## MariaYS

Échale una mirada al top 25

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100


----------



## AuriRojo

Carlosx said:


> ^^ María el de Jose sale mas arriba, pero esta chueco. este esta mas derecho solo falta una cosinha


me gusta este...
Una pregunta: podrían desaparecer del mapa el espantoso (arruinabanner) edificio Z100 ???  De paso está tapando al Vista Hermosa...


----------



## AuriRojo

Carlosx said:


> Estos son los 3 que mas gustaron de aquí sale el banner y ya.(claro mejorando el color dependiendo)


Endereza la parte derecha de la foto y quedará perfecto.... y le daría mi voto..


----------



## AuriRojo

Y la tercera opción es este....



MariaYS said:


>


Ya di mis tres votos.....


----------



## Rbs

danielVE64 said:


> A ver que les parece estos banners que hice de Caracas? :colgate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hice otros cuantos más, pero estos fueron los que más me gustaron. Por cierto, me gustó más el anterior de Maracay, con sus colores originales...


Quién es el autor de éste?

El de Maracay (el de José) tiene una línea blanca arriba y otra abajo :S por favor corríjan eso.


----------



## NgelM

^^ Si la foto fuera de mejor calidad, sería un excelentisimo banner


----------



## Dreamlıneя

De Caracas me encantaron el 3, 5, 6 y 8.. De Valencia, 2 y 3.. Barquisimeto, el 2 y de Maracay el 1


----------



## Espasa

Me gustaron todos los banner...


----------



## danielVE64

Rbs said:


> Bueno envié 4, esperemos


Y cuales mandaste?!


----------



## Carlosx

^^ lo mismo pregunto yo


----------



## MariaYS

Imagino que fueron los 4 más votados


----------



## Rbs

^ Los 3, y uno adicional que encontré por ahí que está buenísimo


----------



## NgelM

Muestreloo!


----------



## elguaroantonio

Rbs said:


> ^ Los 3, y uno adicional que encontré por ahí que está buenísimo


podrias mostrar el 4º que mandaste :sly:


----------



## Rbs

Sorpresa xD.


----------



## elguaroantonio

:sleepy: :tongue:


----------



## Carlosx

^^:mad2: y Rb te dice
:tongue2::baeh3:
hihi xD


----------



## JRAB

Otros + que podrían ser el próximo banner de Ciudad Guayana dentro de unos 5 meses

Este me gusta bastante ya que se aprecia el embalse, las compuertas, la avenida, el verdor de la naturaleza y nuestro pequeño skyline.









Este me gusta pero no tanto como el anterior ya que se ve un poco borroso pero se nota claramente el grandioso entorno natural y urbano de esta ciudad.









Creados por el forista Elzon


----------



## Carlosx

el 1eroo. Jonathan Poz no tiene un gran skyline no se debe tomar fotos así creo q es mejor mas de cerca.


----------



## JRAB

Carlos no veo cual es el problema con lo lejos o cerca de la foto hacia los edificios si un banner no se califica solo por edificios si no por todo tipo de obras, en el primero se ve la represa junto la avenida algo único en el país y en el segundo se ven claramente los edificios junto ese verdor de la naturaleza. Ya has visto la página anterior y hay más de un banner donde los edificios de broma se ven por lo lejos así que de verdad que no entiendo tu post


----------



## Joc_mcy

Sinceramente hay gente que se sulfura aqui :S.... hno:


----------



## Carlosx

pero se ven lejitos pero hay muchos xD, pero poz de pana jonathan casi no tiene edificios y aquí le votan a los edificios mucha gente. Y no lo digo por mal, si no por bien otro estilo de banner nivel de calle x ejemplo.


----------



## JRAB

En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo pero desafortunadamente aquí la única ciudad que tiene edificios que valen la pena es Caracas.


----------



## Carlosx

^^ Ni tanto no lo creas pero el % es mínimo, la mayoría allá son viejos y descuidados 

Así es gran parte del país.


----------



## Espasa

Bonito banner de Caracas.


----------



## Jorgitox91

bonito pero no es lo que esperaba ver!!


----------



## Luisquez

Tenemos Banner :banana:
y no es de un barrio (aunque quedo estiloso :lol

Ya comente, dire lo mismo que dije alla, el banner muestra el Avila y el entorno natural de Caracas, pero en cuanto a la ciudad y sus edificios altos (que es lo que mas valoran mucho de los foristas) no se ve casi.

Y en cuanto a lo de edificios buenos solo en Caracas, por ahi hay un banner de Maracay que me gusto mucho y no tiene nada que envidiarle a muchas ciudades, un poco despejado por no tener edificios altos, pero me gusto. 

Y no se si en los banners solo valen edificios, pero me gusto mucho el de la represa, nisiquiera la conocia, por favor postea un link aca si hay un thread respecto a fotos de esta


----------



## Carlosx

^^ Aunque no lo creas, envidian a Maracay, y buscan los medios para distraer la atención y no enviarle la foto para banner.

^^ creo que hablas de estas fotos amigo luisquez ¿?


----------



## Rbs

C'mon Carlos, envié la foto de Maracay que sacó más votos, es cosa de Jan subirlas, por favor deja de estar inventando.


----------



## Carlosx

No señor no invento...
ademas creo que no nombre a nadie en particular. No tengo ni la mas remota idea de porque te sentiste aludido con mi comentario post!.


----------



## JRAB

Luisquez said:


> Y no se si en los banners solo valen edificios, pero me gusto mucho el de la represa, nisiquiera la conocia, por favor postea un link aca si hay un thread respecto a fotos de esta


Aquí te paso el link del thread de represas de Guayana 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313390

Lo Buena de la Represa Macagua que se ubica geográficamente en el centro de Ciudad Guayana que por su entorno natural y su gran valor arquitectónico, de ingeniera y cultural por su museo y sala de Teatro hace que sea una obra única en el país y en mundo.


----------



## elzon

jonathan arrieta said:


> Aquí te paso el link del thread de represas de Guayana
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313390
> 
> *Lo Buena de la Represa Macagua que se ubica geográficamente en el centro de Ciudad Guayana que por su entorno natural y su gran valor arquitectónico, de ingeniera y cultural por su museo y sala de Teatro hace que sea una obra única en el país y en mundo*.


Esto es correcto mi pana, es una obra de la ingeniería. Es un hermoso entorno natural.


----------



## elzon

Carlosx said:


> ^^ creo que hablas de estas fotos amigo luisquez ¿?


Me gusta mucho este banner de la Ciudad Jardín


----------



## ZerOne

^^Yo lo veo y me recuerda dolores de piernas y bajas de tensión jajajaja:lol:


----------



## elzon

:lol::lol::lol: :rofl:


:colgate:


----------



## Carlosx

^^^flojosss ese cerro lo he subido 8 veces en un año! hahahaha


----------



## elzon

*Banner de Mérida*










*Autor de la foto:* Espasa


----------



## Jorgitox91

el que yo creo que deberia ser un banner de ccs!! lo malo es la calidad de la foto!! que opinan ustedes! yo creo que a mas de un extranjero le sorprenderia, se ven edificios altos, no se ve que la torre confinazas esta abandonada y los ranchos de disimulan de lejiros


----------



## Espasa

Los ranchos son parte de la identidad de Caracas y nunca se pueden disimular, la ciudad es como es y no como quisieramos que fuera.

Si tratarón de disimular los ranchos, los creadores lo disimularon.


----------



## elzon

Más o menos quedaría así











Faltó mejor calidad en la foto


----------



## MariaYS

???

¿RBS, Era esta la sorpresa?


----------



## Carlosx

maria este podria ser una sorpresa tambn claroo si por aqui lo permiten de MARACAY


----------



## JRAB

Me gusta el de Puerto la Cruz pero por no tener edificios no creo que tenga buenos votos y que paso con el de Maracay?


----------



## Carlosx

mnmn eso mismo quiero saber yo 100%


----------



## Rbs

^ Tanto el de Maracay como el de Puerto Ordaz y Barquisimeto no lo seleccionaron, hasta ahora. Gustaron más el de Caracas y éste, además tampoco podemos tener todos los días un banner Venezolano en el encabezado de SSC.

EDIT: Quoteo aquí los 2 post que escribí a Jan:




Rbs said:


> *
> Maracay, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ by carlosx (forumer)
> 
> *Caracas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ by danielVE64
> 
> *Barquisimeto, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ by marcovnz





Rbs said:


> *Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ by Kerthperz
> 
> Desctription: Sunset from the Turistic Complex "El Morro", Puerto la Cruz, Anzoátegui State, Venezuela.





MariaYS said:


> ???
> 
> ¿RBS, Era esta la sorpresa?


Ajá, aguafiestas jaja


----------



## Carlosx

desde el hotel maracay









este me gusta!


----------



## danielVE64

^^
Excelente! el 2do está bestial =)


----------



## Rbs

Rebotaron la de Maracaibo... "Maracaibo looks like a 70's picfture".


----------



## DeividT

Rbs said:


> Rebotaron la de Maracaibo... "Maracaibo looks like a 70's picfture".


Como asi?


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Que parece de los '70s.


----------



## JRAB

No entiendo a los moderadores que dan autorización para mostrar un banner, por que si vamos al caso el de hoy sobre Santa Cruz no parece nada moderno y si se muestran edificios viejos o estructuras mucho más antiguas, por que no se puede este así parezca de los 70


----------



## AuriRojo

¿Qué? ¿Rebotaron a Maracaibo y hoy ponen este de *Cuiabá* que no tiene ni la mitad de la gracia del de Maracaibo? Bahhhh!!!!


----------



## AuriRojo

Carlosx said:


> desde el hotel maracay
> 
> 
> este me gusta!


Me gusta bastante


----------



## DeividT

Carlosx said:


> desde el hotel maracay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este me gusta!


Me gusta mas el segundo se ve mas completo y mas grande la Ciudad.


----------



## Supercs

Nos quedemos sin *Banner Bicentenario* hno:


----------



## Carlosx

Rbs puedes enviarle al administrador ese nocturno el segundo?


----------



## Rbs

Será el próximo pues aceptaron uno.


----------



## Carlosx

vale vale amigo! ok


----------



## DeividT

Rbs said:


> Será el próximo pues aceptaron uno.


Cual amigo?


----------



## Rbs

Sorpresa jeje.


----------



## AuriRojo

Rbs no adelantes nada a nadie...


Maria... ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhitoooooooo (por si acaso).


----------



## MariaYS

AuriRojo said:


> Maria... ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhitoooooooo (por si acaso).


:lol:
Vale, no destripo


----------



## DeividT

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yo quiero saber jajajaja ahora casualidad ese dia ni entro al foro, por lo menos pa cuando lo veré?


----------



## ¡QueArriesgada!

Rbs said:


> Rebotaron la de Maracaibo... "Maracaibo looks like a 70's picfture".


Idéntico 





Es una simple broma, espero no se ofendan mis amigos de Texas :colgate:


----------



## DeividT

Jajajajajajajajajajajaaja


----------



## Carlosx

mnmn pero a varias personas le han gustado estos:




























ha bueno estos son unos a nivel de calle, el 1ero una tarde con sol, el segundo una tarde de lluvia.








es el mismo que el anterior pero menos brillo de la luz de la tarde.


















No se porque es muy extraño,que siempre hay un gran pero, y no son ideas pero desde que ingrese hace como dos años o mas, hay como muchos peros......

el 1ero el 2do y el 4to para mi son los mejores. el 3ro ese día había calima y eso le baja la calidad de nitidez a la imagen.


----------



## Rbs

Aquí les mejoré un poco el contraste


----------



## JRAB

Seria bueno que enviaras el primero se ve mucho mejor con esa mejora y el segundo no me gusta no hay nada agradable que ver, ya es hora que Mcy tenga otro banner


----------



## Carlosx

Con esas mejoras indiscutiblemente el primero es mejor, hay mas profundidad, mayor visión de la ciudad, aunque me parece que los colores están muy acentuados ahora, pero esta bien.


----------



## MariaYS

Lo siento pero a mí no me agrada, veo muchos edificios viejos y ya leo a los angloparlantes repetir una y otra vez "commie blocks" (o como se escriba)


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Sí, es muy probable.


----------



## Rbs

IDEM


----------



## AuriRojo

MariaYS said:


> Lo siento pero a mí no me agrada, veo muchos edificios viejos y ya leo a los angloparlantes repetir una y otra vez "commie blocks" (o como se escriba)





Andres_RoCa said:


> Sí, es muy probable.





Rbs said:


> IDEM



Que yo sepa Dubai no aparece todos los días en el banner.... aparte de que últimamente han aparecido unos que dejan taaaaaanto que desear....

De cualquier forma, si les encanta satisfacer a los angloparlantes entonces Maria, puedes mejorar este:



Carlosx said:


> con la sindoni


Me parece que está a la altura, haciéndole -claro está- los ajustes que ustedes los especialistas en gustos angloparlantes crean pertinentes. Ahí no me meto porque desconozco la materia 

Saludos!


----------



## JRAB

*Que opinan así un poco mas opaco*


----------



## Andres_RoCa

AuriRojo said:


> Que yo sepa Dubai no aparece todos los días en el banner.... aparte de que últimamente han aparecido unos que dejan taaaaaanto que desear....
> 
> De cualquier forma, si les encanta satisfacer a los angloparlantes entonces Maria, puedes mejorar este:
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece que está a la altura, haciéndole -claro está- los ajustes que ustedes los especialistas en gustos angloparlantes crean pertinentes. Ahí no me meto porque desconozco la materia
> 
> Saludos!


Creo que la idea es mandar algo que guste a los extranjeros, no algo que sólo les guste a los maracayeros o venezolanos; para eso tenemos _threads_ fotográficos aquí mismo.


----------



## Carlosx

Andres_RoCa said:


> Creo que la idea es mandar algo que guste a los extranjeros, no algo que sólo les guste a los maracayeros o venezolanos; para eso tenemos _threads_ fotográficos aquí mismo.


hahaha que risaaa ! tenemos que tumbar el país o ser de nuevo la venezuela saudita para que de nuevo por todo el país se construyan estructuras de nivel mundial! 
Aparte de las costas y el clima y bueno la rochela!! de resto a los extranjeros que vienen de visita no les gusta mas nada xD. Como dice Daniel hay unos que dejan que desear que se han mandado, en comparación hasta con africa.


con respecto Maria, lo menos que salen son edificios viejos, es san isidro, y base aragua que en su mayoría tienen menos de diez años para acá.

Se ve bien el que dices Jontahan!

Estos estan fresquitosssssssssssssssss







I Love.:cheers:

y este









los otros 2







[/QUOTE]











este es desde una montaña quasi de noche
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20091224


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Por supuesto que han mandado _banners_ malos de otros lados, eso no significa que debamos hacer lo mismo, de hecho fortifica nuestro argumento. Y no todo es fotografiar las MEGAESTRUCTURAS, simplemente ingeniárselas.

Se han visto _banners_ bellos y muy bien calificados con lugares relativamente sencillos.


----------



## Carlosx

Fíjate! en otros países mandan una simple plaza con un palacio municipal y le dan casi que 4 en votos. en otros mandan monte y un simplucho pueblo de puras casas de los años 1800 e igual salen bien votados, y otros banner son paisajes naturales con poca o nula intervención del hombre. 

Que ocurre todos los latinos y los que viven en el 3er mundo dicen. "hay mira un pueblo de Hungria, y votan 5" otros dicen " que lindo una mata en la plaza de rumania le voto 5" pero Que? imposible enviar una foto de algún casco histórico de un país latinoamericano que este cuidado y mucho menos algún pueblo pintoresco porque sale el 1er mundo a expresar "que asco, 1 ese cuchitril" y pues ni hablar de las construcciones modernas que aquí son mínimas dicen los bloques esos cuadrados! ja a mi la verdad me va! y me viene! no se porque otros se dejan afectar, no somos seres inferiores, lo que sucede es que por x causa! vivimos en naciones con muchos problemas! A Cambiar la mentalidad y dar calificaciones que se ajusten a las realidades de cada País y no pecar por ignorante y votar 5 hasta a una roca en Europa y 1 a alguna ciudad por ejemplo de centroamericana, los niveles no son los mismos!.
Y eso que yo de criollo lo que tengo es el nacimiento, y no soy un nacionalista, ni mucho menos ROJ.. ROjit...


----------



## Rbs

La cuestión está primero en la _armonía_ que exista en al foto y también en la _calidad_ de la misma, la primera pues bien difícil se puede conseguir en un espacio urbano venezolano; _un extra como por ejemplo un edificio/estructura interesante nunca viene mal._

La que más cumple con esas 2 cosas que acabo de mencionar en tu último post, es la primera.


----------



## Yen Jcc

*que confución esta el banner de Venecia pero cundo voy a votar sale Puerto la cruz*


----------



## Rbs

Sí, pero ya lo colocaron, he visto mejores fotos de PLC.


----------



## Yen Jcc

Rbs said:


> Sí, pero ya lo colocaron, he visto mejores fotos de PLC.


*Cierto yo tambien e visto mejores fotos de Maracaibo y Maracay pero bueno...*


----------



## Carlosx

Aun sigo viendo Venezia! y claro tienes razón del ultimo post de banner el que mas tiene las cualidades que dices RBS es el 1ero.


----------



## Yen Jcc

Carlosx said:


> Aun sigo viendo Venezia! y claro tienes razón del ultimo post de banner el que mas tiene las cualidades que dices RBS es el 1ero.


*preciona F5*


----------



## Carlosx

No si vieras que solo se ajusto, sin presionar nada, pero igualmente gracias


----------



## MariaYS

estos son los que me gustan:









A mí el detalle de las torres me gusta, no sé porqué.









éste también me agrada, me parece original.


----------



## DeividT

Me gustaron esos dos tambien.


----------



## DeividT

de aca salen banners


----------



## MariaYS

la primera es muy bonita, el sol y la nubosidad se ven muy bien pero al cortarla para ajustarla a los estándares permitidos hay que sacrificar mucho así que no sirve. Lástima que no es panorámica.

con la segunda sí puede que salga algo.


----------



## chosebus

un pequeño aporte....

Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad 

Emblema de la Educacion Venezolana.

POdria ser intersante para el 5 de Julio

Si se quiere retocar..sobre todo las paredes rojas de la biblioteca....esta permitido...y por msn les envio la foto original.si gustan


----------



## DeividT

Lgunas que encontre 



















]


----------



## danielVE64

Me encanta la nocturna del puente sobre el lago! Hermosa toma.


----------



## DeividT




----------



## chosebus

Otra mia....

Caracas desde Colinas de Bello Monte


----------



## Carlosx

MariaYS said:


> estos son los que me gustan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mí el detalle de las torres me gusta, no sé porqué.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> éste también me agrada, me parece original.


Buenos ambos los apoyo! pero señores casi todos los banner de aqui son time perdido!! conveniencia fifa! xD:lol:


----------



## Carlosx

¿ Que opinan de este para VALENCIA ?


----------



## AuriRojo

¿De donde lo sacaste chamo? Está bonito, primera vez que veo a Valencia desde esa perspectiva. Recuerda poner la fuente....


----------



## Carlosx

Decía de fliker fue aquí mismo en el foro, en un thread antiguo de Valencia revisando


----------



## Rbs

Me gusta más este para Valencia


----------



## DeividT

El ultimo de Valencia esta muy bello me gusta mucho.


----------



## Carlosx

Si pero esa foto es del mismo Casupo! es decir el mismo punto del banner anterior y no tiene gracia! ademas el otro abarcaba mas de la ciudad.


----------



## Carlosx

A mi gusta ese nocturno para Valencia.

*Para Maracay *






















































este de AuriRojo









*Estos de Caracas!*
el que mas me gusta--->










y estos


----------



## NgelM

el ultimo de Caracas me encantó! si no fuera por ese cable atravesado, seria perfecto. De Maracay me gustan los dos últimos, el lago se ve brutal.. el de Valencia desde el Casupo de noche seria excelente! pero, el que se atreva subir el Casupo a las 6 o 7 de la noche con una buena cámara sera mi héroe :lol:


----------



## AuriRojo

De Maracay me gustan todas las tomas, pero para banner me gusta es la 5ta toma, Carlos.


.
.
.



Rbs said:


> Me gusta más este para Valencia


Desde el centro de la foto hacia la derecha todos los edificios quedaron inclinados, lo cual le resta Presencia al banner.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Créanle a Aurirojo. Él sabe de eso.


----------



## elguaroantonio

me gusta este, es diferente, una vision algo distinta a los ya establecido, ahora en el foro los skyline como tal se volvieron aburridos, ahora se ve mas naturaleza o algun elemento muy especial.


----------



## Carlosx

Bueno Guaro si vieras ese con la naturaleza en todo su esplendor se ve muy bonito y el efecto de la luz 



NgelM said:


> el ultimo de Caracas me encantó! si no fuera por ese cable atravesado, seria perfecto. De Maracay me gustan los dos últimos, el lago se ve brutal.. el de Valencia desde el Casupo de noche seria excelente! pero, el que se atreva subir el Casupo a las 6 o 7 de la noche con una buena cámara sera mi héroe :lol:


Chamo estuve a las 6 de la tarde con cámara en mano en el casupo hace un año! y subí aquí el de maracay que es mas solo mil veces que el casupo a eso de las 8pm. xD

Lo se tengo un toque de loco! 
Vale si me dices le damos y llevo mi cámara subimos a eso de las 5, para las 6 bajar y tomar el principio de la noche de Valencia!!!


----------



## Illustrator7

Aquí les pongo a su consideración 3 banners de Caracas. Para que los moderadores lo contemplen para próximas designaciones.


----------



## MariaYS

La primera y la segunda, guao. Me encantan!


----------



## Carlosx

Opino lo mismo que Maria, cualquiera de esas dos fotos son GENIALES


----------



## Okty1

Muy bonitas, cierto, pero es una panorámica muy muy gastada, la idea no es mostrar siempre la misma cara de la ciduad, sobre todo si ya ha sido usada para banners, por lo menos 3 han habido que yo recuerde tomadas en condiciones muy similares, aparte que las 3 fotos tienen problemas de color, no se ven reales. En la primera foto la ciudad pareciera estar en un lugar desértico y rocoso, y en la segunda como un lugar templado, en vez de tropical


----------



## Illustrator7

¿Se dieron cuenta que el Banner de hoy 17/08/10 es de Maracay?
Bien por el autor.
Si no me equivoco es Carlosx


----------



## Illustrator7

Voy con cinco candidatas a Banner de Caracas








]





































Se agradecen los comentarios.


----------



## Rbs

Me gustan las 2 ùltimas!


----------



## Jorgitox91

Soy el unico que no puede votar ni opinar en los banners? siempre que le doy click me dice: SkyscraperCity XL will return mid august. :S


----------



## JRAB

^^todos estamos en las mismas


----------



## AuriRojo

Del post 1268 a mi también me gustan los dos últimos banners, *Illustrator7*, sobre todo el penúltimo... está arrechísimo!
Lástima que en el último el Olímpico no tenía todavía las sillas verdes...


----------



## Illustrator7

En efecto AuriRojo, esa la tome cuando aun estaban realizando las mejoras en el Olímpico para la Copa América 2007, pero revisando mis panorámicas viejas pensé que podría ser un bonito banner.


----------



## AuriRojo

De todas formas eso es lo de menos, están muy buenas las tomas!

Mi banner favorito es el penúltimo, los edificios se ven blancos, limpios, se le hace justicia a la densidad de la ciudad... se ve Parque Central, El Avila, es sencillamente perfecta, para mi gusto.

Y viéndolo mejor, el Banner de Altamira-La Castellana también está muy bueno...


----------



## JRAB

El de Altamira-La Castellana lo ve una chavista y dice que es de lo peor con esa Bandera de Estados Unidos jajaja


----------



## Illustrator7

jajajajaja. Esa es la bandera que está en la Embajada de USA. El corazón del Imperio mesmo en Venezuela


----------



## JRAB

En la próxima pagina subo varios de Ciudad Guayana creo que ya hace falta un banner de esta ciudad que tienen bastante tiempo sin salir.


----------



## Carlosx

Ilustrator7 ya te dije.


----------



## Illustrator7

Si Carlosx, ya tengo tu opinión. Gracias


----------



## JRAB

next--->


----------



## JRAB

*Ciudad Guayana

Banner 1










Banner 2










Banner 3










Banner 4










Banner 5










Banner 6










Banner 7










Banner 8










Banner 9










Banner 10










Banner 11










Los que mas me gustan

Banner 12










Banner 13










Banner 14










Banner 15










Banner 16










Banner 17









Banner 18










Banner 19










Banner 20










Banner 21










Banner 22










Banner 23







*


----------



## JRAB

Espero que por lo menos uno de esos 23 banner sea publicado


----------



## Illustrator7

Te felicito Jonathan, hay muchos y muy buenos.
Te digo que todos donde se destaca el skyline de la ciudad están magníficos, en especial: 5, 6 12 y 14. Los nocturnos están bellisimos: 16 y 23. El puente Orinokia (¿o Orinoquia?) esta espectacular.
Esperemos que los administradores venezolanos se pongan las pilas y propongan varios de los últimos banners expuestos en este Thread.


----------



## Carlosx

Bueno jonathan comienzo.

1ero: se ven edificios muy viejos.
2do: se ve muy pueblo
3ero: Los edificios están inclinados* (acomodalo tiene potencial)* 
4to: se ven puros edificios viejos
5to:*Me gusta el color del atardecer y el barco le da un plus*
6to: atardecer opaco y mal reflejado en el agua.
7mo: se ve muy pueblo y no se ve nítido.
8vo: no me llama la atención 
9no: se ve bien pero no me cuadra el techo del cc.
10:veo el banner inclinado hacia la derecha
11: lo confundiría con maracaibo xD, pero con menos edificios.
12: *Hermoso*
13: De nuevo, se ve muy pueblerino.
14: *me gusta *
15: también es bonito, se ve muy ordenado 
16: Desde ese punto la ciudad nocturna no es lo mejor.
17: aparecen cables atravesados
18*:se ve lo que realmente identifica y diferencia a ciudad Guayana del resto de Venezuela (su río y represa) *
entre el 19, 20 y 21 prefiero el* 21*
*22: me llama mucho la atención es diferente *
23: no me gusta...


----------



## Yongo

16 y 21, de resto son feos, admiro el trabajo realizado pero nah..


----------



## JRAB

Gracias por sus comentarios y bueno espero que salga por lo menos uno.

*Y a mi me gusta el 12-14-15-16-18-21-22*


----------



## elguaroantonio

voto por el 18


----------



## Carlosx

Igualmente le doy mi voto al 18.


----------



## danielVE64

Me gusta el 21!


----------



## JRAB

Ok lo moderadores pueden pasar por aquí y dar su opinión y así discutir cuales se podrían mandar


----------



## AuriRojo

Mis favoritos, definitivamente, son el *4*, el *12* y el *23* !!!

Caroní + city .. I love it!!


----------



## Rbs

Al parecer Movistar y Photobucket no se llevan muy bien, no puedo ver ni una que fue subida por esa página.


----------



## Espasa

Excelente Jhonatan, todos muy buenos.


----------



## Rbs

Definitivamente el 18.


----------



## JRAB

Envíalos al encargado de la publicación y bueno si es el 18 es una buena opciónkay:…pero si es posible que salga cuando se pueda votar xD


----------



## Carlosx

vale el 18 es el que mejor representa esa ciudad y el mas bonito de todos


----------



## JRAB

Que han dicho con respecto los banner ¿? Rbs


----------



## JoSh_86

*El banner 18 es el mejor de todos.*


----------



## DeividT

Maracaibo


----------



## Rbs

Recuerda SIEMPRE colocar fuente, sin eso no puedo mandar nada.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Sí, mándenlo.


----------



## c0n574nz0

Maracaibo! bonito !


----------



## Rbs

Bueno mandé ambos, ahora como pusieron éste no sé para cuándo quedará el de Margarita.


----------



## Dreamlıneя

Bello el de Maracaibo!! :drool:


----------



## AuriRojo

Arrechísimo el de Margarita!!!


----------



## -pow-

uno de maturiin


----------



## josuelloco

Linda Foto y esa toma parce desde la Av. Juncal cierto??

Saludos


----------



## -pow-

No Desde el Complejo Cultural..


----------



## NgelM

Esta bonita la foto, pero como banner le caerían encima, se lo comerían.


----------



## -pow-

uno de ccs.. den el visto bueno


----------



## Cisco'

porlamar


----------



## Gea&asociados

Señores el 31 de Marzo se cumplen los 450 años de San Cristobal le invito a que mostremos ideas para un banner de manera de enviárselo en unos 15 dias a RBS, para su publicación en la fecha indicada... Que se inicie la creatividad !!!









LOGO OFICIAL (Debería incluirse en el Banner)


----------



## Rbs

No creo que Jan acepte un banner con un logo, pero están invitados a mostrar panorámicas de la ciudad


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Se le puede enviar varias alternativas, un par con logo y un par sin logo, explicando la fecha.


----------



## JRAB

Aqui un banner marabino de una panoramica del forista Deivitd, me gusta pero es muy obvio que tiene que se nocturno para ser mejor y enviarlo.


----------



## Rbs

Está chévere


----------



## Yen Jcc

Estupenda, esperemos rapa ver como queda de noche.


----------



## Rbs

Atardecer sería mejor.


----------



## DeividT

Rbs said:


> Atardecer sería mejor.


seria bueno porque el sol se esconde detras de los edificios


----------



## Rbs

Por eso lo digo  como la imagen está dirigida al oeste.


----------



## jhonnyangola

Unas de San Cristóbal en sus 450 años de fundada.



















Esta no me quedo bien, pero bueno.


----------



## DeividT

Felicidades a San Cristobal.


----------



## Carlosx

Chamo los banner son de 719 x 123.!


----------



## jhonnyangola

Carlosx said:


> Chamo los banner son de 719 x 123.!


Gracias carlos, es que en esto soy un total ignorante!


----------



## DeividT

habrá banners Venezolano este 19 de abril?


----------



## elviszea.m

Aquí unos de Lecheria:









http://s834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/elviszea/?action=view&current=DSC00495-3.jpg









http://s834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/elviszea/?action=view&current=DSC00507.jpg


----------



## Rbs

Me gusta el 2do, son de tu autoría?


----------



## elviszea.m

^^ :yes:


----------



## Indeleble

¿Qué opinan de este banner?


----------



## Occit

Bueno a mi me gusta... no se que piensan los demas.


----------



## Dugommier

Échale pierna Luisma, manda la solicitud. 












.


----------



## chosebus

si..envien ambos..el 2do de lecheria y la panoramica caraqueña de luisma


----------



## elguaroantonio

a MI me parece "mas de lo mismo" solo digo :sleepy:


----------



## Indeleble

^^Yo solo he visto una buena nocturna de Caracas aparte de esta. La de Verónica Arreaza...


----------



## Dugommier

Este










Estuvo en el top 100 hasta la semana pasada 





.


----------



## elguaroantonio

incomparables xD, por eso digo, me parece nulo el propuesto..


----------



## Carlosx

A mi no me gusta para caracas


----------



## wellbore

Luisma said:


> ¿Qué opinan de este banner?


a mi me encanta, me parece super bien .. mucho mejor que MUCHOS que han puesto de Ciudades de Venezuela y del exterior


----------



## alexzz

A mi me gusta ese para Caracas, se ve bastante iluminado, es lo que más me gusta.


----------



## Indeleble

El banner saldrá el primero de mayo...


----------



## josegreg_17

CARLOOOOOOSSS TU BANNEEEEERRR FELICIDADES.!!


----------



## Domy

Felicitaciones Fratello


----------



## Carlosx

*Banner Caracas Venezuela*











*El Litoral Central Estado Vargas *










Estos banner se los sugerí a jean para que sepan  saludos


----------



## JoSh_86

Me gusta mas el segundo.


----------



## Bisutti

El segundo se ve muy bien


----------



## Er`Ñero

el segundo :yes:


----------



## Indeleble

Carlosx said:


> Estos banner se los sugerí a jean para que sepan  saludos


Debiste consultar *ANTES* de enviar a Jan, no después. Ese de Caracas está pésimo.


----------



## Indeleble

*Aclaro*: tu foto está excelente, pero para _banner _no es apropiada.


----------



## JRAB

Y la verdad Carlosx es que la panorámica del Litoral esta muy buena, pero tampoco lo veo como para mostrarla como banner.


Y Luisma que ha pasado con el banner??


----------



## NgelM

El del Litoral está fino. Pero Jan siempre elige el que uno menos quiere, so...


----------



## Carlosx

^^ El comentario de arriba super apropiado.. Mandas 10 opciones y la peor es la que elige. 



Luisma said:


> *Aclaro*: tu foto está excelente, pero para _banner _no es apropiada.


Gracias por aclarar chamin ..


----------



## AuriRojo

Lo que pasa es que deben gustarte las montañas para que te guste el banner de caracas.... A mi como me gustan las montañas... y las disfruto.... me gusta fulllll el banner.... (por cierto infinitamente superior al último que enviaron de la torre de electricidad.. perdón, de caracas)

 FELICITACIONES CARLITOS!!! YA PERDÍ LA CUENTA DE CUANTOS BANNER LLEVAS HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Saludos!


----------



## MariaYS

Pues por mí Carlos puede mandar todos los que quiera, tiene sentido común y casi todos sus banner han estado sobre 3.

Excelente la calidad de la fotografía, no puedo dejar de ver las nubes.


----------



## Carlosx

^^ María y Dan :hug:kay:


----------



## JRAB

*Margarita Venezuela









por TinaGaspardPhotography









por rufian









por Lyss66


















por Konstantin Zamkov









por Jose Ignacio Vargas









por dianaespin​*


----------



## Carlosx

sin duda el cuarto; pero con un buen arreglo de photoshop.....


----------



## tatovzla

El 4.


----------



## Er`Ñero

me gusta mas el segundo, pero si alguien arregla el 4 también se acepta kay:


----------



## JRAB

Quien pueda dar una ayuda con photoshop para enviarlo que me avise para pasarle la foto original que es muy muy opaca, eso fue lo mejor que pude hacer para que no se vea tan mal.


----------



## AmadoxP

a ver q me dicen de estos para Banners 

*Barquisimeto*



















*Caracas*


----------



## Rbs

Lástima la calidad del primero.


----------



## JRAB

*por Rene Kendler H*









*Represa Caruachi. Ciudad Guayana Venezuela* 

5/5 como minimo​


----------



## Carlosx

No es por ser agua fiesta; pero no le darán 5 de otro país..


----------



## JRAB

Es que ese puntaje se lo daria yo, ya que por muy bueno que sea el banner al decir Venezuela colocaran maximo 3/5 por las estupi... que Chavez y blablabla.

Aqui uno de *Cd.Guayana*

Si lo quieren enviar me avisan para decirles el autor, aunque se que tendre que hacerlo por mi cuenta.


----------



## GuaroSamuel

Barquisimeto por GuaroSamuel, en Flickr


----------



## MariaYS

A ver qué opinan de estos de PLC muchachos.



































​
(Tengo que ubicar a los autores si de casualidad les gusta alguno)


----------



## NgelM

El 2do y el 3ero :drool:


----------



## Rbs

El 3ro DEFINITIVAMENTE!


----------



## MariaYS

¿Pero se puede mandar? 

La foto la tomé de Goscrapers y la subió el usuario K3 (dudo que sea de su autoría porque el post es un copia y pega de aquí a la luna)


----------



## JRAB

A mi un forista me dijo que actualmente los banner tienen que ser por autores del propio foro, no se que tan cierto sea y sin duda el 3ro.


----------



## JRAB

Gracias, edit.


----------



## Domy

Quiero este banner para Caracas 










*Autor: MGN Photo*


----------



## Indeleble

Yo tengo varias tomas desde allí. (La Alameda, Valle Arriba) /// Para banner no me gusta.


----------



## DeividT

*Maracaibo*

Esta foto esta buena para un banner pero no se quien es el autor


----------



## Gabovzla

No soy arquitecto ni ingeniero, pero por alguna razon siempre me ha interesado este tema de las grandes estructuras y el diseñode grandes obras... Buenas fotos. Saludos desde Caracas.


----------



## josecmorales

DeividT said:


> *Maracaibo*
> 
> Esta foto esta buena para un banner pero no se quien es el autor


Esta excelente pero no creo que sea de banner!, si fuese tomada un poquito mas elevada si


----------



## EloyBr

No se puede hacer un Banner con esta imagen o hacen falta mas casitas?


Gran Sabana por EloyBr, en Flickr


----------



## Gabovzla

EloyBr said:


> No se puede hacer un Banner con esta imagen o hacen falta mas casitas?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eloybr/7265281846/
> Gran Sabana por EloyBr, en Flickr


Buena foto!


----------



## GUAROQUEÑO

Yo creo que sería un banner super original y espectacular... donde se puede postular?


----------



## GuaroSamuel

^^ El propio


----------



## MariaYS

A mí me parece bonito, pero no esperes más de un 3, recuerda, es Venezuela y no es Caracas. las ciudades del interior estamos condenadas a eso.


----------



## GuaroSamuel

Maria si es Ccs.. recuerdas me dijiste le quitara el titulo "Caracas, Venezuela" xddd


----------



## MariaYS

Ah sí cierto, lo olvidé :lol:


----------



## ilre

kiero poner esta foto como banner.. es de mi autoria










sera que se puede?? :S


----------



## ilre

valera estado trujillo por cierto


----------



## JRAB

^^Hermano la foto esta inclinada y la verdad es que no muestra nada, seria muy mal calificado.


----------



## MariaYS

Salvo el verde en las montañas y el cielo azul no se ve nada llamativo, de subirse se puede hacer, pero no esperes más de un 2.4 de rating, y no es que la foto sea mala o Valera sea fea, es que los usuarios no dan un 4 a menos que no vean 20 rascacielos +50p o a Europa.


----------



## ddng

que les parece la foto que sale en esta página:
http://wandzelphoto.com/gallery/magnificent-caracas-venezuela/
no se como ponerla directo


----------



## DeividT

^^


----------



## Yen Jcc

=-O


----------



## ilre

esta de maracaibo que les parece... es mia


----------



## Ray_Ray

BTW, ¿a qué dictador venezolano resucitado, a qué alma reencarnada de alguno de ellos (que por lo visto no es MARACUCHisimo ni Simple_CCS) se le habrá ocurrido la brillante idea de enviar tal adefesio de banner?. No logro recordar que otros personajes puedan sentir tanto odio por la ciudad como para hacer eso.


----------



## Galaco.

Cuando lo vi estaba que me daba algo.


----------



## Gherard01




----------



## Vaklston

Ray_Ray said:


> BTW, ¿a qué dictador venezolano resucitado, a qué alma reencarnada de alguno de ellos (que por lo visto no es MARACUCHisimo ni Simple_CCS) se le habrá ocurrido la brillante idea de enviar tal adefesio de banner?. No logro recordar que otros personajes puedan sentir tanto odio por la ciudad como para hacer eso.


Fue mía. La verdad pensé que no les gustaría, ni era mi favorito tampoco de los 10 que le mandé a Jan. Le envié éstos dos también, pero parece que no le gustaron tanto como el que escogió.


----------



## Ray_Ray

^^ ¿Qué te pasaba por la mente cuando tuviste esa excepcional idea? :lol:. Digo, ninguna de las opciones son ni remotamente *aceptables*.


----------



## Gherard01

El de hoy.


----------



## Guest

¿Por qué coño envían eso? Qué ladilla. No es nada personal o contra su talento fotográfico, pero es fastidioso que siempre anden mandando las peores fotos de nuestras ciudades y siempre quedamos en ridículo. Ya parece a propósito y todo... También pareciera que se hacen los locos y envían esas vainas al azar. De paso que las fotos que se envían tienen la calidad de imagen de las fotos de un Blackberry.

Si van a enviar una, *PREGUNTEN* en el foro venezolano antes de hacerlo. Aquí estamos muchos adentrados en el tema de la fotografía que podemos opinar.

Ninguna de esas fotos que pusiste tampoco son aptas... y ojalá no las pongan *NUNCA.*


----------



## Grg

:lol::lol: la del club chino en la mitad del banner! Tendría que decir "club chino" abajo, no Valencia
Tomé esta foto hace tiempo, me pareció chévere, pueden utilizarla si quieren


----------



## tobby_dic

Que vaina tan loca. Que foto tan mala. O sea, no estaba como para un baner, por favor.

No se en que momento cambiaron tanto las cosas, pero antes consultábamos y llegábamos a acuerdos antes de mandar un baner, para que fuese del agrado de la mayoría, al menos.

Muy mal de verdad. La ciudad en el ojo del huracán (en el foro) con la construcción de La IME y vienen a poner esta foto tan mala.


----------

